# HR34: 0x0547/0x0548 HDUI - Issues/Discussion Thread



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for the Spring 2012 release for HR34. This is the release with the HDUI.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203221

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## bamahd (Dec 1, 2006)

It's nice that DirecTV is up to speed now.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

"Faster speed for navigating the guide"

Am I the only one who feels differently? 

I feel like the HD GUI as a whole is noticeably slower than the SD in many areas on the HR34.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Chuck W said:


> "Faster speed for navigating the guide"
> 
> Am I the only one who feels differently?
> 
> I feel like the HD GUI as a whole is noticeably slower than the SD in many areas on the HR34.


With new releases you might have to wait up to 24 hours for guides to fully populate and speed to improve (or maybe not).


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

RAD said:


> With new releases you might have to wait up to 24 hours for guides to fully populate and speed to improve (or maybe not).


I've been using it since Friday  so I doubt I see much improvment.


----------



## TDDV (Feb 22, 2007)

Mine is much faster. (within 2 sec)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

bamahd said:


> It's nice that DirecTV is up to speed now.


It's still behind.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

I am happy to say my HR34 just updated to the new release


----------



## AquiringSat (Jan 7, 2012)

Heck YEAH!!! The New Guide Looks Good


----------



## brent112 (Jan 3, 2012)

I got it as well, it looks nice. Now if only the RVU clients were faster with the new UI. THey are still pretty unusable as far as navigating the GUI goes.


----------



## slacker_x (Oct 9, 2007)

So apparently my HR34 got the update this morning but the girlfriend told me that the colors were all messed up on the picture itself, she has reset the device. Wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

i also got the release today, but dont know how to get pandora


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

bills said:


> i also got the release today, but dont know how to get pandora


It's not in this release. Just like the HD GUI releases on the HR2X's Pandora came out in the second release, not the first.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

Mines alot faster too with the new update


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Slower in guide. + or - used to jump immediately. Now it is at least a second for response.


----------



## kwint1 (Jan 18, 2012)

got it... still has the recurrinig Info screen on channel change. 

Info screen comes up, disappears and comes up again, also only 4 second minimum in settings where as H25 has 2 seconds.

otherwise so far I like it, also PC connection seems to work


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

kwint1 said:


> got it... still has the recurrinig Info screen on channel change.
> 
> Info screen comes up, disappears and comes up again, also only 4 second minimum in settings where as H25 has 2 seconds.
> 
> otherwise so far I like it, also PC connection seems to work


Major bummer on the 2nd info banner pop-up. That was the most irritating thing on the old software that I was hoping for a fix. :nono:


----------



## ovityons (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree, the 2nd banner popup is still there and annoying. 

The random un-pause problem is still present as well. I had a recorded show on pause for about 20 minutes or so when it just started playing. 

I have noticed one new issue: While playing SD content, after I press Play or Pause while fast forwarding I get an annoying Bong sound. I do not get the bong if I use the rewind button to return to play mode or if I press the play or pause button while rewinding. I don't get this Bong sound after I press Play or Pause while fast forwarding HD content. 

I have not seen the random jump to the end of the show while fast forwarding yet, hopefully they fixed that.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Performing a "Smart Search" for Magic City yields no results, even though it's in the Guide and airing on the 30th of March.


----------



## austen0316 (Jun 21, 2006)

Is anyone else's channel numbers and brief name blue instead of white?


----------



## madpoet (Mar 12, 2004)

I had notification in my history menu that I got a new software update last night, but I don't seem to have the new GUI....


----------



## nick4blu_81 (Dec 31, 2011)

Got the update, but honestly the guide does not look HD.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

nick4blu_81 said:


> Got the update, but honestly the guide does not look HD.


Is it black or the same blue as always?


----------



## nick4blu_81 (Dec 31, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> Is it black or the same blue as always?


Its the black HDGUI, but it doesnt look as crisp as my 24's at all. 0x547


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

nick4blu_81 said:


> Its the black HDGUI, but it doesnt look as crisp as my 24's at all. 0x547


It's the same UI.


----------



## nick4blu_81 (Dec 31, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> It's the same UI.


I know, but somethings off.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Don't know why, but the HR34 HDGUI seems to have repeated all the same mistakes that were in the first release of the Hx2x HDGUi that had to be quickly fixed -- like the overly large black time banner and the search character count reduced from 50 characters to just 30.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

madpoet said:


> I had notification in my history menu that I got a new software update last night, but I don't seem to have the new GUI....


What software version is your hr34 running now/


----------



## Kerry (Jul 18, 2008)

Fu&#!ig slow hd guid its SLOW back to hr21 speeds SUCKS!!!!!!!!
gone is my zippy hr34 maybe after 24 hrs it will speed up if it does I will report back. Got it this am. any way to go back to the old guide?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

nick4blu_81 said:


> I know, but somethings off.


Are your HR34 and HR24 on the same input of the same TV?


----------



## Kerry (Jul 18, 2008)

very unhappy SLOW 3to 4 seconds to respond


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

MIne won't let me past the OK button


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Kerry said:


> very unhappy SLOW 3to 4 seconds to respond


We saw that in your post from 2 minutes ago... You have to give the unit time to rebuild all the data.


----------



## austen0316 (Jun 21, 2006)

It also doesn't look as crisp as on the other recievers


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

ok finally got past ok. The text looks terrible. Blurry, missing pixels, really poor quality for "HD"


----------



## nick4blu_81 (Dec 31, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> Are your HR34 and HR24 on the same input of the same TV?


Ummm, no.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

Scrolling through the guide is super fast. Response times are fine.

The "QuickTune" text is fine, so that must be an image, whereas the other text, you can tell when vertical strokes land on an odd pixel and render half-width strokes.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

nick4blu_81 said:


> Ummm, no.


Then why would you expect it to look exactly the same? Each input on a TV can have completely separate contrast, brightness, sharpness, etc. And if it's on a completely different TV it will be more different still.

One of my TVs looks darker than the other. And another input on the same TV is set for movies so it's even darker still.


----------



## nick4blu_81 (Dec 31, 2011)

It appears from the post s above me that I'm not the only person having this issue.


----------



## nick4blu_81 (Dec 31, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> Then why would you expect it to look exactly the same? Each input on a TV can have completely separate contrast, brightness, sharpness, etc. And if it's on a completely different TV it will be more different still.


As a DirecTV installer, I have seen this guide more than you can imagine. Im telling you it isn't as clear or as crisp as it should be and I dont seem to be the only person who thinks so.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

nick4blu_81 said:


> As a DirecTV installer, I have seen this guide more than you can imagine. Im telling you it isn't as clear or as crisp as it should be and I dont seem to be the only person who thinks so.


Well it's the same UI and it looks the same on my HR34 as it does on my HR24 which are both hooked up to the same TV.


----------



## nick4blu_81 (Dec 31, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> Well it's the same UI and it looks the same on my HR34 as it does on my HR24 which are both hooked up to the same TV.


Im very happy that yours is working correctly. I thought this forum was to report problems and suspected problems which is what I was attempting to do?


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

Does the HR-34 support 1080p? My TV does, but maybe my HDMI switch does not, hmm. I cannot get the TV into 1080p mode no matter what I do with the HR-34 format settings. HDTV settings, etc.

Wondering if 1080i is what is causing my text issues.


Edit: My Octavia HDMI SW4A supports 1080p


----------



## nick4blu_81 (Dec 31, 2011)

sriggins said:


> Does the HR-34 support 1080p? My TV does, but maybe my HDMI switch does not, hmm. I cannot get the TV into 1080p mode no matter what I do with the HR-34 format settings. HDTV settings, etc.
> 
> Wondering if 1080i is what is causing my text issues.


1080p is only available for video and cinema on demand. 720p/1080i is the highest resolutions that DirecTV receivers will output for normal hi def programming.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

To those with issues regarding it not looking HD... Is Native on or off? Are you on a SD channel?


----------



## nick4blu_81 (Dec 31, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> To those with issues regarding it not looking HD... Is Native on or off? Are you on a SD channel?


HD channel, native off. 1080i/original format.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

ok I turned off all resolutions other than 1080i and 1080p. I set it to pillar box, black bars.

It was on 1080i before, it is on 1080i now, but the guide looks much better.

I think what the dang thing was doing was seeing ESPN in 720p and upscaling both the video AND the guide from 720 to 1080. If so, that is a dumb piece of software right there (I develop iPhone/iPad applications for a living and deal with multiple resolutions, scaling, anti-aliasing, etc)

The OS should know that the TV is in X resolution and render in that resolution, then overlay. It should not render everything at some lower resolution and then upscale everything.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

ok the solution for my 75532 Mitsubishi DLP was to turn on 720P and turn native on. Changing channels was already too slow to be usable so we always went through the guide. Now we have slightly longer times while the TV syncs, but ESPN looks a bit better (as it is 720P) and NBC looks fine, and the guide text looks very good in both.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

For those of you having issues with the new HDGUI not looking "crisp" with the new software, try the Format button on the remote. After the download mine went back to the 480i resolution and I had to switch it back to 1080i.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

nick4blu_81 said:


> Got the update, but honestly the guide does not look HD.


I agree, now on our fios stb hd looks hd, and wifey still prefers the ol' D* blue sd ui, but u can't please every1.

I was hopeful that the hd ui would give us more real estate, for an examle, wifey has a ton of shows with whole home & 2 hr24's(1 with a 2tb full of shows) and when u bring up list it only shows 6 at-a-time, it should have at a minimum @ least 12 shows. They should give the user the option to eliminate the pig, to increase real estate.

What I also like about fios hd ui, when u pull up a recording u can view chapters & it gives u a screen shot of what is on @ each tick(6-min time mark-intervals), and u just scroll over & select it. Very neat indeed, only thing on our D* stbs is ff & hit skip and toggle to each time mark, 30 minute intervals.

I also like it gives you 4 different views to pick from, small pig, med pig, big pig & 1 other view.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

nick4blu_81 said:


> Got the update, but honestly the guide does not look HD.





nick4blu_81 said:


> Its the black HDGUI, but it doesnt look as crisp as my 24's at all. 0x547





austen0316 said:


> It also doesn't look as crisp as on the other recievers





sriggins said:


> ok finally got past ok. The text looks terrible. Blurry, missing pixels, really poor quality for "HD"





sriggins said:


> ok I turned off all resolutions other than 1080i and 1080p. I set it to pillar box, black bars.
> 
> It was on 1080i before, it is on 1080i now, but the guide looks much better.
> 
> ...


Guys, I think that your units are just coming up at a resolution that isn't hd. Just try changing channels to a 1080i channel, and making sure your TV is showing that it is receiving 1080i signal.


----------



## don s (Sep 4, 2011)

nick4blu_81 said:


> Got the update, but honestly the guide does not look HD.


I feel the same way. I have 3 HR24s and the guide looks sharp. Not as sharp on the HR34. Same GUI or not, it is NOT as crisp.



inkahauts said:


> Guys, I think that your units are just coming up at a resolution that isn't hd. Just try changing channels to a 1080i channel, and making sure your TV is showing that it is receiving 1080i signal.


And yes, the video is just fine. Watching 1080i channels, etc .. The guide/GUI is not fine for me ..


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"don s" said:



> I feel the same way. I have 3 HR24s and the guide looks sharp. Not as sharp on the HR34. Same GUI or not, it is NOT as crisp.
> 
> And yes, the video is just fine. Watching 1080i channels, etc .. The guide/GUI is not fine for me ..


If you hit info or the like button on your tv remote,what res does it say it's getting?


----------



## austen0316 (Jun 21, 2006)

I know I posted earlier but no one chimed in, why's the numbers and brief channel names next to that in blue? It looks horrible.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Something wrong with it *Smart Search*. It finds shows on channels I don't get.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's another carryover from the first Hx2x HDGUI. 

When you delete the last program in a folder, from outside the PlayList, the folder closes and the item below the folder is highlighted. To get to the next last program, you must back to folder. Open the folder and maneuver to the last program again.


----------



## mitchinpa (Aug 28, 2007)

Downloaded (via OnDemand) a show from Sprout for my kid to watch last night, and it still had the skipping issue during playback. I downloaded it a second time, and it still skipped, just at different points than the first time. Not sure if this is a HR34 issue, or an OnDemand issue....


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

nick4blu_81 said:


> Got the update, but honestly the guide does not look HD.





austen0316 said:


> It also doesn't look as crisp as on the other recievers


I'm with them. Turned on the TV last night and I had the update. Then I had to check to see if it had been reset to 480i. Looks like crap. My HR21 on the same TV looks much better.

Not sure if it is relevant, but I am hooked up via component. I am going to check my parent's HR34 later today.

Edit: Both HR's are hooked up via component through a Denon 3806 converted to HDMI and displayed on a Sony KDS-R70XBR2. So different TV inputs are not at issue for me.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

austen0316 said:


> I know I posted earlier but no one chimed in, why's the numbers and brief channel names next to that in blue? It looks horrible.


Because your new channel logos haven't downloaded yet, give them time.


----------



## azvipers (Jan 19, 2008)

Something must be different on the HR34, the new HDGUI it is not clear and sharp as my other receivers. I have checked the settings and everything is set properly. I even hooked up my HR24 to the same TV thinking is was the TV and the difference is very noticeable. I haven’t tried a RBR yet.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm grateful for the new HD gui (it looks fine on my TV). How soon will we see another update to start fixing some of the issues with this release? A couple weeks, months, longer?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Maybe something in between. I doubt anything within a couple of weeks, but not expecting months either. But we just don't know.


----------



## Vesper (Dec 12, 2011)

My UI looks sharp and high-res. I have everything locked at 1080i, which is why I assume I get it all the time.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I noticed the guide fuzziness also when my 34 was set to native. I locked it on 1080i and it has been ok since.


----------



## azvipers (Jan 19, 2008)

azvipers said:


> Something must be different on the HR34, the new HDGUI it is not clear and sharp as my other receivers. I have checked the settings and everything is set properly. I even hooked up my HR24 to the same TV thinking is was the TV and the difference is very noticeable. I haven't tried a RBR yet.


RBR seems to have fixed the problem.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Don't know why, but the HR34 HDGUI seems to have repeated all the same mistakes that were in the first release of the Hx2x HDGUi that had to be quickly fixed -- like the overly large black time banner and the search character count reduced from 50 characters to just 30.


Unfortunately this is all too common in the world of software. In software development lingo they may have forked the development code a long time ago for the HR34. It means that source code modifications take place on two separate branches. They may then have started merging the main branch into the HR34 branch and it still remains behind the current code for others. Hopefully they are working towards eventually merging all the HR34 code into the mainline so that everything is in sync again.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

azvipers said:


> RBR seems to have fixed the problem.


I can confirm that an RBR completely fixed the fuzzy text issue. It's beautiful now!

Thanks, azvipers!

I'm also seeing search results for channels I can't possibly get. For example, House MD shows an epi on Channel 5, which in my area is the SF CBS station, KPIX. When you drill down into the Info for that search result, it's showing WNYW. I'm also seeing search results with channels like 2-1 and 36-1, local channels that aren't available any longer.


----------



## LoopinFool (Sep 1, 2007)

mitchinpa said:


> Downloaded (via OnDemand) a show from Sprout for my kid to watch last night, and it still had the skipping issue during playback. I downloaded it a second time, and it still skipped, just at different points than the first time. Not sure if this is a HR34 issue, or an OnDemand issue....


It is an HR34 issue. Mine also skips when playing OnDemand content. My HR20 is perfect, but I won't have it for much longer so I do hope they fix this on the HR34 in the next release.

- LoopinFool


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Happy to see the guide update...now all I need is for the caller id "ghost call" issue to be fixed and I'll be happy with the HR34...


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

Does everyone get the 2nd info banner pop-up when changing channels? There are at least 3 of us who have mentioned that in this thread. Curious why some might not see this bug.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

"T-Mac" said:


> Does everyone get the 2nd info banner pop-up when changing channels? There are at least 3 of us who have mentioned that in this thread. Curious why some might not see this bug.


Mine will pop up quickly, then disappear, then pop back up for the 4 seconds.

I also lost visibility to my HR-24 via whole home after the new software downloaded. Hoping it will have corrected itself today like it did the day after it was installed.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

KK in CT said:


> Mine will pop up quickly, then disappear, then pop back up for the 4 seconds.


That's the exact issue I'm having. Driving me crazy!


----------



## don s (Sep 4, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> If you hit info or the like button on your tv remote,what res does it say it's getting?


Yes, I am viewing 1080i. Interestingly, I did a RBR reboot and it might be just my eyes, but the guide looks sharper now.  We'll see going forward. Much better after the reboot though ..


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Weird. Almost sounds like the units where rendering in sd the GUI till after the reboot. Bizzare!


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm actually kind of glad Directv pushed this out to the masses so they can see what a mess this supposed "HD" guide is. I've been saying since I got the GUI on my HR34 that it is a joke and sooo far behind FIOS. The options for the guide on fios are AWESOME and yes it does look true HD, I hope Directv is monitoring this thread and now we can call and complain at how bad it really is and hopefully they will go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Is *Scrolling ON* working for anybody? Because I can't see a difference between ON and OFF. And from looking at my HR24s, I say the HR34 is stuck in OFF.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Is *Scrolling ON* working for anybody? Because I can't see a difference between ON and OFF. And from looking at my HR24s, I say the HR34 is stuck in OFF.


Same here, it just jumps to the next page without any visual scrolling effect. Good catch!


----------



## mario64 (May 25, 2009)

azvipers said:


> RBR seems to have fixed the problem.


RBR = reboot?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mario64 said:


> RBR = reboot?


Yes. Specifically "red button reboot", using the button behind the front panel access card door.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I've always hesitated to press that button unless the box was totally unresponsive. 

The thought has been that using the "restart" option in settings was safer.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Sixto said:


> I've always hesitated to press that button unless the box was totally unresponsive.
> 
> The thought has been that using the "restart" option in settings was safer.


That has been said time and time again but you know people will just do whatever they want to do regardless of the warnings.


----------



## nick4blu_81 (Dec 31, 2011)

RBR fixed the fuzziness with the guide. Which is nice to see since one of the members of this forum would rather talk me into believing there was nothing wrong when there was.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok. These pictures clearly show there is an issue with the guide lettering. 

The first one is on my HR34 and the second one is on my HR21-700. 

I am recording right now but will reboot and post pics later.

The HR34 is outputting 1080i via component through a Denon 3806 via HDMI to a Sony KDS-R70XBR2. The HR21-700 is also hooked up via component through the Denon and also outputting 1080i.


----------



## WebHobbit (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah as your picture shows YOUR receiver does have a font rendering problem. Mine didn't though....mine is just a sharp as my H25 (which is VERY). The question then becomes WHY only SOME HR34s affected?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Herdfan" said:


> Ok. These pictures clearly show there is an issue with the guide lettering.
> 
> The first one is on my HR34 and the second one is on my HR21-700.
> 
> ...


Try a menu reset. That seems to have worked for others. Very weird.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Two other issues I found.

Clicking Info Button does not default to highlighting the Channel Banner More Info Button.

Recording Tips are showing up while the Recording Tips setting is in the OFF Position.


----------



## Kerry (Jul 18, 2008)

Over 36 hrs now on this crap hd SLOW interface. 
15 SECONDS for the list or guide to come up REALLY are u kidding me.
old guide and list were instant. Sometimes its so long I wonder if the remote is working and need to hit the button again!!!!!!!! WOW pitiful.
Very disapointed AND still has all the same old problems, what was the point?
I will be bitichingsesesse to dtv in the am. Its for ever to go a few steps in unacepatable when I know the speed is there.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Kerry said:


> Very disapointed AND still has all the same old problems, what was the point?


The point was that everyone was complaining about not having the HDUI on the HR34, well now you have it. There will be fixes in future releases. When that will be, no one knows.


----------



## carrot (Aug 3, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> The point was that everyone was complaining about not having the HDUI on the HR34, well now you have it. There will be fixes in future releases. When that will be, no one knows.


Which brings up an interesting question:

Why is this called an HD interface when it is defined in large enough fonts to work well on 480i? There is nothing specially HD about it unless you count slightly more polished graphics. It has the same number of lines of information in the guide and list as the so called SD interface. Worse, it is designed to cope with (ie compromised for) the overscan that a 1980's rounded corner monitor had.

Granted a few folks may still use vacuum tube display technology but the last 15 years of that had under 5% overscan and most LCD's and Plasma's run 0% overscan.


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

Will DirecTV now please fix it so that I can extend recordings when scheduling them remotely (from an iPhone) on an HR34 please?

I have to presume this feature is in the new HR34 software, it's just the remote scheduling server doesn't think it has it.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

When I play a recording, I have to RR approx 10 seconds to get the actual start of the recording. Also, when I pause either a recording or a live program, for longer than 5 minutes, when I resume the program/recording, I don't have audio for 5-6 seconds. Not *****ing, just stating a "problem".


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Kerry said:


> Over 36 hrs now on this crap hd SLOW interface.
> 15 SECONDS for the list or guide to come up REALLY are u kidding me.
> old guide and list were instant. Sometimes its so long I wonder if the remote is working and need to hit the button again!!!!!!!! WOW pitiful.
> Very disapointed AND still has all the same old problems, what was the point?
> I will be bitichingsesesse to dtv in the am. Its for ever to go a few steps in unacepatable when I know the speed is there.


I mentioned that it was noticeably slower for me when it first hit. While this release is a bit less buggy than the SD interface, IMO, NEITHER is/was ready for NR, but ya gotta have something to run the box.

BTW, another bug I keep encountering... when FF at 4X, if it does it too long(more than a few/several seconds), it will stop and FREEZE at a certain point(random). I have to hit play and then FF to 4X again to get it moving again.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Count me in the RBR fixed it crowd. Night and day difference after doing so. Much faster after the reboot too.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

In general, does a RBR do anything additional that a menu reset does NOT do?

I have restarted my 34 through the menu because it's the recommended safer method.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

T-Mac said:


> In general, does a RBR do anything additional that a menu reset does NOT do?
> 
> I have restarted my 34 through the menu because it's the recommended safer method.


The RBR does less than the menu reboot. Think of the RBR as you shutting off your car while you're driving down the road. A menu reboot would be like steering your car to a parking spot, stopping the car, putting the transmission in park and the shutting off the ignition.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

When pausing, we find the large black cloud surrounding the time-bar and a large portion of the bottom screen annoying, as there's often things in that area we're trying to view in the pause.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BigFoot48 said:


> When pausing, we find the large black cloud surrounding the time-bar and a large portion of the bottom screen annoying, as there's often things in that area we're trying to view in the pause.


Just like on the HR2x's that bar will get smaller in a future release.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

sangs said:


> Count me in the RBR fixed it crowd. Night and day difference after doing so. Much faster after the reboot too.


Just did a menu reboot and the Guide text is now significantly sharper, as confirmed by looking at "a"s from 6" away. Since the HDUI install a few days ago the "a" was fuzzy with the top space filled with white. Now it's absolutely sharp with the top filled with black.

Glad to hear the pause black box will be shrinking someday too!


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

While we're on the subject of the progress bar, has anyone experienced the green indicator flashing? I've found that if the HR34 in on the same channel for a long time...let's say overnight and I bring the box out of standby and bring up the progress bar...the green indicator along with the DTV logo are flashing..not the whole banner..just the indicator. It seems that it only does it in 480i..since my box has native on. When I go home tonight, maybe I'll run off a little video of it if it's doing it again. When you change channels and reset the buffer...obviously it goes away. Has anyone else seen this? Maybe it will go away when the progress bar shrinks with the next update..


----------



## don s (Sep 4, 2011)

flipptyfloppity said:


> Will DirecTV now please fix it so that I can extend recordings when scheduling them remotely (from an iPhone) on an HR34 please?
> 
> I have to presume this feature is in the new HR34 software, it's just the remote scheduling server doesn't think it has it.


I can do this just fine with the DirecTV Android app on my Nexus. iOS app bug perhaps?


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

don s said:


> I can do this just fine with the DirecTV Android app on my Nexus. iOS app bug perhaps?


I had the same issue on my EVO 3D(Android). You can't pad the recording with any time amount. Otherwise it will say this device(HR34) does not support padding. If you leave it at zero, it works and DOES respect whatever your recording defaults you have set on the box(so if you have padding by default, it wills till pad that way)..


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

How my wife used to be content with our venerable hr24s, as opposed to the not-ready-for-primetime HMC. I've taken so much wifey aggro as of late, it's killing me. She only used to curse @ our fios 7232, but now she curses @ both! It's almost time to swap 1 of our hr24s back into our living room & toss the hmc into the man cave until things stabilize.........


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

texasmoose said:


> How my wife used to be content with our venerable hr24s, as opposed to the not-ready-for-primetime HMC. I've taken so much wifey aggro as of late, it's killing me. She only used to curse @ our fios 7232, but now she curses @ both! It's almost time to swap 1 of our hr24s back into our living room & toss the hmc into the man cave until things stabilize.........


What are her complaints?


----------



## ovityons (Nov 18, 2011)

L2BENGTREK said:


> While we're on the subject of the progress bar, has anyone experienced the green indicator flashing? I've found that if the HR34 in on the same channel for a long time...let's say overnight and I bring the box out of standby and bring up the progress bar...the green indicator along with the DTV logo are flashing..not the whole banner..just the indicator. It seems that it only does it in 480i..since my box has native on. When I go home tonight, maybe I'll run off a little video of it if it's doing it again. When you change channels and reset the buffer...obviously it goes away. Has anyone else seen this? Maybe it will go away when the progress bar shrinks with the next update..


I have had the green progress bar flashing several times now. Today I changed to a channel that was in the process of recording and the orange progress bar was flashing. I don't use standby and it has happened on my HR34 while watching HD content. I have native on.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

During playback of some recordings (not all) I'm getting a floating D* screensaver every 5min or so without a button press.
Also during recording playback, sometimes trickplay is unresponsive until the play button is pressed (bringing up the progress bar), then trickplay is functional.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

ovityons said:


> I have had the green progress bar flashing several times now. Today I changed to a channel that was in the process of recording and the orange progress bar was flashing. I don't use standby and it has happened on my HR34 while watching HD content. I have native on.


Has it been since the guide update?


----------



## ovityons (Nov 18, 2011)

L2BENGTREK said:


> Has it been since the guide update?


The problem with the flashing in the progress bar has been since the Software update to 0x0547


----------



## mario64 (May 25, 2009)

litzdog911 said:


> Yes. Specifically "red button reboot", using the button behind the front panel access card door.


Ok thanks!


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

ovityons said:


> The problem with the flashing in the progress bar has been since the Software update to 0x0547


So hopefully when it updates to the smaller progress bar instead of the "cloud" progress bar, it will go away. My other 2 HR20-700's do not exhibit this...oh and did I mention the "ghost calls" on the caller id today??:lol:


----------



## TScottTX (Dec 20, 2006)

slickshoes said:


> I'm actually kind of glad Directv pushed this out to the masses so they can see what a mess this supposed "HD" guide is. I've been saying since I got the GUI on my HR34 that it is a joke and sooo far behind FIOS. The options for the guide on fios are AWESOME and yes it does look true HD, I hope Directv is monitoring this thread and now we can call and complain at how bad it really is and hopefully they will go back to the drawing board.


I have to agree and can compare to my previous Dish VIP922. Poor use of HD real estate when you can only see 1 1/2 hours of programming in the guide (Dish shows 3 hours!) and the DVR List is just that, a list without titles affording a fraction of the screen view that a HD GUI should afford.

From my perspective and use (mostly the guide and DVR list) the HD GUI is same old - same old, just different colors.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

I had lost visibility to my HR-24 via whole home DVR after this latest install. It didn't correct itself overnight like last time. However, a menu reboot did the trick.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Something wrong with it *Smart Search*. It finds shows on channels I don't get.


+1

It might just be for "Local" channels. My search for "Bones" and "Scandal" each found a bad channel in addition to the correct channel. For instance, it found "Scandal" on WABC.


----------



## rtisby (Jan 2, 2012)

I have had the HR34 for about 4 months. I am on my 4th box due to the freezing issues. I have had CSR's and Case Management reps straight out lie to me about several different problems, fixes, and UI update changes. The new UI is noticeably slower, has trouble changing channels, and now displays the banner menu 3 or 4 times on it's own and up to five times if I continually try to exit out of it- _Give it a try, just change your channel and keep an eye on the banner menu. Once you see it, you can't un-see it_- I was told by a case management rep (several months ago) that the menu issue was a known one and that the very next SW update would have a fix. I have received two SW updates since and the issue is not only still there, but worse. The freezing is also a known issue that DTV has not been able to resolve. This is obviously an HR34 / SW problem. The box is buggy, the UI does not operate properly or smoothly on it, and DTV insists on forcing that stupid banner menu down our throats instead of allowing us to set it to 0 seconds or simply turn it off. I assume this is so that we are forced to continue reading the spam they keep sending us disguised as "TVmail". I could live with an occasional reset but having to look at that every single time I change the channel is beyond frustrating and makes me wish I had stuck it out with Time Warner. The guide wasn't great and I had an occasional outage but for the most part it just worked. To be fair, the other boxes that I have don't have the same issues (except forcing the useless menu and TVmail) but the HR34 is my main box and it is annoying on a daily basis. All I want to do is watch the channels that I pay them for. It shouldn't be this much work and I shouldn't be forced to read their advertisements on *MY* TV. I'm tired of scheduling service calls and dealing with a box and software that was obviously not quite ready to be released.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

rtisby said:


> .... I'm tired of scheduling service calls and dealing with a box and software that was obviously not quite ready to be released.


Don't waste your time on service calls. These are clearly software issues, so there's nothing a service tech can do. Be patient and these issue will be resolved.


----------



## WebHobbit (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess my Wife and I just aren't channel surfers much. We watch a LOT of TV series but that's what we do we watch our shows - the banner has NEVER bothered us in the slightest.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree with rtisby, the "bugginess" of the 34 is really starting to frustrate me. This thing should have never been sold in it's state. I'm starting to wish I had just gotten an HR24 instead.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The hope/expectation is that now that there's one code base (everyone on the HD UI), that efforts can be doubled up and we'll all be happy in the not to distant future.

Yep, some bugginess, but at least for me I'm happy that the hardware capabilities are there (5 tuners, 1 TB, PiP, 3 MRV) and hopefully any firmware issues can be worked out in short order.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2012)

T-Mac said:


> I agree with rtisby, the "bugginess" of the 34 is really starting to frustrate me. This thing should have never been sold in it's state. I'm starting to wish I had just gotten an HR24 instead.


I agree totally. I am disabled and therefore spend a lot of time in bed and in front of a TV. Since I got the HR34 1 month ago I have found at least 15 bugs/glitches that DTV did not know about. I keep calling their Customer Express service number (requires a PIN) to advise them of issues I came across. I would always make sure that the rep I was speaking with had immediate access to an HR34 unit so they could duplicate the issue on their own unit and not just take a verbal statement from me. Those call centers in Oregon, South Dakota and Montana seem to have units. Those in Denver, Florida and Idaho don't. In any event, all problems I called about were able to be duplicated by the the DTV tech rep and they would then proceed to tell me that they are going to submit a report to the engineering department for further evaluation. Most supervisors I spoke with all agreed that they felt the unit and software was released way too soon and that it will probably take another 6 months to work out most of the current bugs. If I had known these issues existed I would have stayed with my HR23s and just bought an external HD for additional recording space. In addition the guide is so poorly designed that it leaves me to believe those who created the software don't actually use it -> Analogy... FIOS Guide Interface is Windows XP/7 and DTV Guide Interface is Windows 3.1 - The HDGUI is so far behind what it could be capable of doing. In summary... At this time the HR34 and it's software SUCKS. It's full of bugs and glitches making using this unit more effort than it's worth. If you haven't upgraded DON'T until they have a stable software version that has resolved most of the issues. If you already have an HR34, bite down and endure the pain and hope it doesn't take 6 months to sort things out.

Bottom line. If your unit is not doing something you think it should be doing or is doing something you feel it shouldn't be doing, more than likely it's a software issue that needs to be fixed. Welcome. We are now all beta-testers for DTVs new HR34 HDGUI.

If any one wants the number to the Customer Express Service and a PIN let me know. I'd post it here but I'm not sure if that would violate any terms of this discussion forum.

3 Units:
HR23 / SHARP AQUOS 70" LCD
HR23 / SHARP AQUOS 70" LCD
HR34 / SHARP AQUOS 70" LCD
DirecTV Custoimer since 1996 (have no idea why )


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Stephen" said:


> I agree totally. I am disabled and therefore spend a lot of time in bed and in front of a TV. Since I got the HR34 1 month ago I have found at least 15 bugs/glitches that DTV did not know about. I keep calling their Customer Express service number (requires a PIN) to advise them of issues I came across. I would always make sure that the rep I was speaking with had immediate access to an HR34 unit so they could duplicate the issue on their own unit and not just take a verbal statement from me. Those call centers in Oregon, South Dakota and Montana seem to have units. Those in Denver, Florida and Idaho don't. In any event, all problems I called about were able to be duplicated by the the DTV tech rep and they would then proceed to tell me that they are going to submit a report to the engineering department for further evaluation. Most supervisors I spoke with all agreed that they felt the unit and software was released way too soon and that it will probably take another 6 months to work out most of the current bugs. If I had known these issues existed I would have stayed with my HR23s and just bought an external HD for additional recording space. In addition the guide is so poorly designed that it leaves me to believe those who created the software don't actually use it -> Analogy... FIOS Guide Interface is Windows XP/7 and DTV Guide Interface is Windows 3.1 - The HDGUI is so far behind what it could be capable of doing. In summary... At this time the HR34 and it's software SUCKS. It's full of bugs and glitches making using this unit more effort than it's worth. If you haven't upgraded DON'T until they have a stable software version that has resolved most of the issues. If you already have an HR34, bite down and endure the pain and hope it doesn't take 6 months to sort things out.
> 
> Bottom line. If your unit is not doing something you think it should be doing or is doing something you feel it shouldn't be doing, more than likely it's a software issue that needs to be fixed. Welcome. We are now all beta-testers for DTVs new HR34 HDGUI.
> 
> ...


WELCOME!

Personally, with your system, I would put the hr34 on the least used tv, set it to record the things you want, and leave it alone. It is working great as a server, and until the bugs are worked out, this might minimize your annoyances..

And you should mention your bugs here. Most likely we have seen them here and DirecTV does see things that get mentioned here, and we can all see if we have the same bugs as well.

And if you really want to see what's going on behind the scenes, venture into the cutting edge forum.

The only thing missing from the guide is more hours and more channels IMHO. Other than that, I prefer DirecTV guide over Fios guide any day. There is way to much useless clutter on their guide. I only need to see the channel name and number once, not twice for example. And I absolutely hate that he highlight doesn't move, and everything around it does. That is far more difficult to navigate.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

0548 be coming out soon .


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

larry55 said:


> 0548 be coming out soon .


What makes you say that?


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> WELCOME!
> 
> Personally, with your system, I would put the hr34 on the least used tv, set it to record the things you want, and leave it alone. It is working great as a server, and until the bugs are worked out, this might minimize your annoyances..
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. I am currently using the HR34 only as a DVR. I use the HR23 for everything else. I do not have the HR34 set up as a Whole Home DVR. It is set up as a stand alone receiver. Because of my disability I moved the HR23 to the same room with the HR34 so both are hooked up to the same TV. I'll try to compile a list of those software bugs I am experiencing which have been verified by DTV as actual bugs that need to be fixed. I don't disagree that the FIOS GUI is "very busy" to look at but on the flip side, the DTV GUI doesn't provide enough. I would like to see them perhaps move toward the TIVO guide format which allows you to see 6 or more hours of guide data per channel.

Almost all of these issues that we are all experiencing should have been discovered, addressed and corrected during beta-testing but DTV was pressured into releasing a new state of the art receiver and whole home system so they went national before it was ready. This is what I was told by DTV case management supervisors and by the engineering department as an explanation for why there are so many bugs. They also advised me that this is why they have a separate management team just to deal with HR34 issues. I may be wrong but I am just relaying what I was told.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Stephen said:


> Almost all of these issues that we are all experiencing should have been discovered, addressed and corrected during beta-testing but DTV was pressured into releasing a new state of the art receiver and whole home system so they went national before it was ready. This is what I was told by DTV case management supervisors and by the engineering department as an explanation for why there are so many bugs. They also advised me that this is why they have a separate management team just to deal with HR34 issues. I may be wrong but I am just relaying what I was told.


Man I called that a few days ago...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RunnerFL" said:


> What makes you say that?


And who says all the bugs will be fixed? But frankly, I don't see it. I don't think they'll release something one revision from the current release.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"dpeters11" said:


> And who says all the bugs will be fixed? But frankly, I don't see it. I don't think they'll release something one revision from the current release.


They have before if they caught one small but quickly fixed and important issue.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Stephen" said:


> Thank you for the reply. I am currently using the HR34 only as a DVR. I use the HR23 for everything else. I do not have the HR34 set up as a Whole Home DVR. It is set up as a stand alone receiver. Because of my disability I moved the HR23 to the same room with the HR34 so both are hooked up to the same TV. I'll try to compile a list of those software bugs I am experiencing which have been verified by DTV as actual bugs that need to be fixed. I don't disagree that the FIOS GUI is "very busy" to look at but on the flip side, the DTV GUI doesn't provide enough. I would like to see them perhaps move toward the TIVO guide format which allows you to see 6 or more hours of guide data per channel.
> 
> Almost all of these issues that we are all experiencing should have been discovered, addressed and corrected during beta-testing but DTV was pressured into releasing a new state of the art receiver and whole home system so they went national before it was ready. This is what I was told by DTV case management supervisors and by the engineering department as an explanation for why there are so many bugs. They also advised me that this is why they have a separate management team just to deal with HR34 issues. I may be wrong but I am just relaying what I was told.


When in the guide, move the highlight to. A channel, and then hit the info button while a channel name is highlighted. That's how you get a TiVo style guide. Not exactly the same, but close.

Ah, you don't have mrv. That makes it a bit harder. Adding that would allow for what I was suggesting....

Oh, I am positive that marketing pushed this dvr out rather than engineering to early. It's completely inexcusable IMHO and if I was in charge, someone would likely be fired for it. It's unprofessional to releases a product in the state they have, but I don't blame the code writers for that,they never make those decisions. They just have to keep working hard to get the bugs out, and I am sure they will have it done in the next few months.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> When in the guide, move the highlight to. A channel, and then hit the info button while a channel name is highlighted. That's how you get a TiVo style guide. Not exactly the same, but close


Not even. You get a list of upcoming programs for that channel. It takes a long time to generate and it is only six shows at a time. OK but not close.

Then you have to double back out and go to the next channel and do it all over waiting for the information to display etc.

With the TiVo guide it is just click click click click for channel after channel of info. Can scan it very quickly.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> Not even. You get a list of upcoming programs for that channel. It takes a long time to generate and it is only six shows at a time. OK but not close.
> 
> Then you have to double back out and go to the next channel and do it all over waiting for the information to display etc.
> 
> With the TiVo guide it is just click click click click for channel after channel of info. Can scan it very quickly.


If you want the TiVo style guide you need to get a THR22.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2012)

RunnerFL said:


> If you want the TiVo style guide you need to get a THR22.


Unfortunately, the TIVO receiver provides less storage space and functionality than the HR34. I was hoping that once TIVO and DTV reconciled their differences which took 3 years, the receiver they would come up with would be a combination of the best DTV features and best TIVO features. Not the case. IMHO TIVO missed a golden opportunity to re-enter the market with a kick-ass unit but they missed the boat at least for now.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Stephen said:


> Unfortunately, the TIVO receiver provides less storage space and functionality than the HR34. I was hoping that once TIVO and DTV reconciled their differences which took 3 years, the receiver they would come up with would be a combination of the best DTV features and best TIVO features. Not the case. IMHO TIVO missed a golden opportunity to re-enter the market with a kick-ass unit but they missed the boat at least for now.


I don't think it was by Tivo's choice their receiver ended up like this. I think Directv put some restrictions one what they could and couldn't do at this point.


----------



## Lije Baley (Dec 7, 2003)

Jerry_K said:


> Not even. You get a list of upcoming programs for that channel. It takes a long time to generate and it is only six shows at a time. OK but not close.
> 
> Then you have to double back out and go to the next channel and do it all over waiting for the information to display etc.
> 
> With the TiVo guide it is just click click click click for channel after channel of info. Can scan it very quickly.


When I gave up the Tivo 10-250 that was among the features I missed most with the 20-100. After learning about highlighting the channel and pressing "info," I found that an acceptable substitute. Since the latest software upgrades that function (like the search function) has been crippled. Consistently, about 48 hours into the future the guide is missing about a day's worth of programming when I use the info button "feature."


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Chuck W said:


> I don't think it was by Tivo's choice their receiver ended up like this. I think Directv put some restrictions one what they could and couldn't do at this point.


Here we go again.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

A brand new wonderfulness. Program playing while recording. Goes into pause on its own. Try to get it back on, HR34 says trouble communicating with dish. HMMMMMM 

HR24 no trouble, dish is fine. 

Reset. Still says trouble.

Look at signal meters. All good on all LNBs. HMMMMMMMM

Do a system test, says trouble. Then all of a sudden it is just fine. 

Look at the recording and sure enough. Though it says it has more recording the recording stops exactly where it went into Auto Pause, Auto Screensaver. 

Never did this with the good GUI.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Jerry_K" said:


> Not even. You get a list of upcoming programs for that channel. It takes a long time to generate and it is only six shows at a time. OK but not close.
> 
> Then you have to double back out and go to the next channel and do it all over waiting for the information to display etc.
> 
> With the TiVo guide it is just click click click click for channel after channel of info. Can scan it very quickly.


It may not be the exact same, but then I prefer it over that TiVo guide. I always hated that thing myself. It's ridiculous to have current for some stations and future with others on the same screen IMHO. And it doesn't take long at all for my units to pop up the channels list.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> It may not be the exact same, but then I prefer it over that TiVo guide. I always hated that thing myself. It's ridiculous to have current for some stations and future with others on the same screen IMHO. And it doesn't take long at all for my units to pop up the channels list.


Are you talking about the guide with channels listed in order on the left pane of the display and the shows that are and will be on starting with the first show on the top of the list on the right pane in the display? No other channel is displayed when you have one of the channels on the left highlighted. Only info for the selected channel is in the right pane. And it is not by the time it is by the show with time increasing as the list goes down. Could be a half hour for one and fifteen hours for another, and they both take only one line. My lovely wife used that guide all the time to find shows in the next few days she wanted to single record or set up Season passes.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> What are her complaints?


Don't expect any response from your question. I even IM'd him a while back asking what these issues that "aggro the wife" are and got no response.

I'm enjoying my HR34 and don't have any major issues. And when I returned from vacation today and found the HD GUI update occurred while I was away, I was pleasantly surprised. Now its even more responsive then it was!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> Are you talking about the guide with channels listed in order on the left pane of the display and the shows that are and will be on starting with the first show on the top of the list on the right pane in the display? No other channel is displayed when you have one of the channels on the left highlighted. Only info for the selected channel is in the right pane. And it is not by the time it is by the show with time increasing as the list goes down. Could be a half hour for one and fifteen hours for another, and they both take only one line. My lovely wife used that guide all the time to find shows in the next few days she wanted to single record or set up Season passes.


On the left side, it show the channel and whats on currently, or at least they used too. If it had been just the channel name, it would be good, but it wasn't the last time I used a tivo. Have they changed that?

As for looking for things to record, sure, its easy, if you know you only want to see whats on that channel, but its not as good as the regular guide if you are looking at more than one channel.

And Directv's list guide is by show too, not by hour. They are the same in that regard.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

L2BENGTREK said:


> When I go home tonight, maybe I'll run off a little video of it if it's doing it again. Has anyone else seen this? Maybe it will go away when the progress bar shrinks with the next update..


Here's a small vid of the flashing progress bar...update...this is in HD so my theory about it just being in 480i was wrong..hopefully this goes away when the progress bar updates and shrinks?

P.S. The *super-small* file size limitations SUCK!!! :hurah:

EDIT: I'M SUCH A MORAN! I meant to convert it to an .mpg or .wmv. I will fix when I get home! :lol:


----------



## buckZor (Sep 15, 2006)

Is anyone using a NOMAD or DIRECTV2PC and successfully preparing&downloading / streaming from the HR-34 with this firmware?? I am having all kinds of fits. I've been working with case management on the Nomad, I may have a bad unit but its much more finicky when trying to get content from the HR-34 and Streaming with DIRECTV2PC is simply unuseable from HR-34 content. Our HR-24 streams to DTV2PC smooth and silky.

Why did I buy this big fat buggy thing?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

buckZor said:


> Is anyone using a NOMAD or DIRECTV2PC and successfully preparing&downloading / streaming from the HR-34 with this firmware?? ...


My HR34 works fine with Nomad.


----------



## mitchinpa (Aug 28, 2007)

Started seeing issues this weekend with the guide gridlines. When I would bring up the guide, and page down a few times, one line of the grid would be smaller than the rest. One time, it was smaller and offset to the right. I exited out of the guide and went back in, same thing. Exited out another time, and when it came back, it was fine. Happened 3 or 4 times this weekend. 

One a side note, does anyone have the remote keypad combo to make the lights on the receiver less bright? I know I read it on here several weeks ago, and cant find it via search. Thanks in advance!


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

On the receiver itself press the left and right arrows at the same time, the lights cycle from high, med, low, off.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

When the HR34 is being used as the WHDVR server and a HR24 used as the client the First Aired date line is missing from the programs info, works fine if the server is a HR24.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> When the HR34 is being used as the WHDVR server and a HR24 used as the client the First Aired date line is missing from the programs info, works fine if the server is a HR24.


I'm seeing the same thing. And not only that but the data itself is different. I have a recording of "Last Man Standing" on an HR21 and my HR34 and their descriptions aren't the same. They describe the same thing, but the wording isn't the same at all.


----------



## mitchinpa (Aug 28, 2007)

slickshoes said:


> On the receiver itself press the left and right arrows at the same time, the lights cycle from high, med, low, off.


Thanks slickshoes!!!


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

mitchinpa said:


> Thanks slickshoes!!!


No problem!!


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

L2BENGTREK said:


> Here's a small vid of the flashing progress bar...update...this is in HD so my theory about it just being in 480i was wrong..hopefully this goes away when the progress bar updates and shrinks?
> 
> P.S. The *super-small* file size limitations SUCK!!! :hurah:
> 
> EDIT: I'M SUCH A MORAN! I meant to convert it to an .mpg or .wmv. I will fix when I get home! :lol:


Well...I guess I can't post it on here...a :03 video in .wmv format is still too big. See the P.S. above...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

L2BENGTREK said:


> Well...I guess I can't post it on here...a :03 video in .wmv format is still too big. See the P.S. above...


Upload it to youtube, and embed it.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

So I lost visibility to my HR-24 again via whole home. A reboot fixed it, but it seems to be happening more often. At least it's easily correctable with a little wait for the reboot.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

KK in CT - do you have the power saver thing on or off on your 24? I kept loosing my HR22 till I turned off the power saver, and haven't lost it since. Just a suggestion.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

"usnret" said:


> KK in CT - do you have the power saver thing on or off on your 24? I kept loosing my HR22 till I turned off the power saver, and haven't lost it since. Just a suggestion.


I have it off. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2012)

L2BENGTREK said:


> Here's a small vid of the flashing progress bar...update...this is in HD so my theory about it just being in 480i was wrong..hopefully this goes away when the progress bar updates and shrinks?
> 
> P.S. The *super-small* file size limitations SUCK!!! :hurah:
> 
> EDIT: I'M SUCH A MORAN! I meant to convert it to an .mpg or .wmv. I will fix when I get home! :lol:


It's all related to the 90 minute buffer. Once 90 minutes has been reached on any channel that the receiver is currently showing, if the program is paused or has been paused (even a program that is in double-play that you may have forgotten about), the bar will start flashing. If 90 minutes has not been buffered you can press pause without it flashing. Once 90 minutes passes you can press any trick play button without it starting to flash except pause. Once pause is pressed that starts the ball rolling or in this case the bar flashing.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2012)

nick4blu_81 said:


> Its the black HDGUI, but it doesnt look as crisp as my 24's at all. 0x547


I too have noticed the same but it is impossible to try and convince anyone in DTV Support that it's not as crisp. They say they will document your complaint but then they tack on to the end of the conversation that it's basically the same GUI so perhaps it's you TV? I tell them that both units are hooked up to the same set at which time they have no reply except to ask if there is anything else they can do for you.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stephen said:


> I too have noticed the same but it is impossible to try and convince anyone in DTV Support that it's not as crisp. They say they will document your complaint but then they tack on to the end of the conversation that it's basically the same GUI so perhaps it's you TV? I tell them that both units are hooked up to the same set at which time they have no reply except to ask if there is anything else they can do for you.


Did you try a reboot like others have? They're saying after the reboot the HR34 is just as crisp as other units.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Did you try a reboot like others have? They're saying after the reboot the HR34 is just as crisp as other units.


I had my HR34 installed yesterday and on initial boot it was not as crisp either. A RBR took care of the issue and now looks as crisp as my HR24.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Stephen" said:


> It's all related to the 90 minute buffer. Once 90 minutes has been reached on any channel that the receiver is currently showing, if the program is paused or has been paused (even a program that is in double-play that you may have forgotten about), the bar will start flashing. If 90 minutes has not been buffered you can press pause without it flashing. Once 90 minutes passes you can press any trick play button without it starting to flash except pause. Once pause is pressed that starts the ball rolling or in this case the bar flashing.


But when it does it when the buffer only has a couple mins in it, it's an issue... I have seen that.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> But when it does it when the buffer only has a couple mins in it, it's an issue... I have seen that.


Yeah, I've seen it flash at different times other than the buffer being filled to capacity as well..also don't recall pause being pressed in all of the instances either. Most times I see it is when I first bring the box out of standby and bring up the progress banner...if the buffer has been running all night..it's flashing..So I take it this is a known issue and on the "to-fix" list?


----------



## Kerry (Jul 18, 2008)

my hr 34 is still very slow, the only thing thats a + now is the 5 tunners.
SLOOOOOWWWW hit the list wait wait wait little window pops up THEN a blank list screen THEN wait wait THEN the list. Same with guide.
SD interface INSTANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want the old sd interface back


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah my 34 is very slow to respond to remote commands. I still get the double info banner pop-up on channel changes. And the guide scrolling is not smooth and has graphical issues.

Fix these and I'll be much happier!


----------



## bkpierce (Mar 7, 2012)

Before the latest software update, which brought down the HDGUI, my receiver was extremely fast. The update slowed it way down. I have had to reprogram all my macros to increase the delay time between events because of this. *I wish I could go back to the previous version!!!!!!!!!!* This a repost to be in the right forum.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Please let us chose the old or new GUI. I want that old one back so bad. Same with the rest of the HR series. I want the old on my HR24 too.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

It's official! Our HMC is possessed! In our _'To Do List'_, Dr Oz is showing recording as of 4pm CST, yet HMC is not recording, but it's recording on our family room HR24, and the wife never set it up in there. She has Dr. Oz as a 'series' recording set on our hmc. This is the first time that this has ever happened.

And a few nights ago, we had a 'ghost' recording, the hmc recorded a show(grey's anatomy) on a channel we hardly ever watch, if ever. And we h8 G.A. with a passion, so not sure what the heck is going on.

How soon b4 D* gets something comparable to Dish's latest "Hopper/Joey" set-up? This would allow us to archive all the shows(of which there are many) and swap them back to a new hmc.....and exorcise this demon out of our household.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Old SD UI dead and buried.

For me, all has been fine recently. Have two in production.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Weird stuff going on tonight.

Tried to play The Killing on the HR34, but just received a black screen. Could not access list, menu, exit or anything else. After 5 minutes or so it would revert back to the list. Tried multiple times, same thing.

While on the black screen I accessed my H25 to see what was currently recording and if I would reset the box. Noticed that when on the list of the H25, I could only scroll one screen. Repeatedly pressing the down arrow would do nothing after the first screen. Then I realized Criminal Minds (a Wednesday show) was recording. Opened it up and the current length of the recording was 24 hours and 20 minutes.

Deleted Criminal Minds.

Tried to access The Killing from the HR34 and same thing (black screen).

Went back to the H25 and when I opened the American Idol folder, the peoples court episodes were inside it.

Deleted The Killing and rescheduled it for Fridays recording.

Went back to the HR34 and tried to play Breaking In, which I thought I had watched yesterday. It's in the list, but when I open it to play, there's no play or resume options, just View Upcoming, Cast & Crew, Parental Info, and Done. Highlighted it in the list and hit play and I get the message that this program can no longer be viewed because someone on your network has deleted it. Yep, I deleted it last night. So, why's it still in the list??? Had to delete it again.

The 24 hour Criminal Minds that I deleted off of the HR34 from the H25 is still showing up in the list on the HR34. It shows that it's only an hour long, but also shows that it's still recording (from yesterday). When I open it, I can't play it (just like Breaking in), and it says it was deleted by the TEST UNIT - but it wasn't, it was deleted by the H25. And even if it was, why is it still in the list??

Changing the HR34 playlist from local to view all, freezes the unit (can't scroll through the list at all, it just stays on the first recording, but all other buttons work), until I change it back to local. Tried it 4 different times and whenever "all" is selected, the list won't scroll


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

KK in CT said:


> I have it off. Thanks for the suggestion though.


Does the HR34 have the power saving mode? I don't see it in the menu...


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

I finally got the beginning of programs. I had a full 100 series links (really just 99 because one has to be reserved for 30skip) and had changed the defaults to record 2 minutes early. Well that does not fix existing series links. So I had to go into every single one of them and set the start time two minutes early. Now we get the beginning of all recorded programs. What a freakin' PITA these HRs are.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

"L2BENGTREK" said:


> Does the HR34 have the power saving mode? I don't see it in the menu...


I don't believe so. I was referring to the HR-24 that was unseen by the HMC. A menu reboot did the trick.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

Not a big issue but since it's not working properly for me I figured I would ask. Has anyone successfully had their caller ID work with the HR-34?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Jerry_K" said:


> I finally got the beginning of programs. I had a full 100 series links (really just 99 because one has to be reserved for 30skip) and had changed the defaults to record 2 minutes early. Well that does not fix existing series links. So I had to go into every single one of them and set the start time two minutes early. Now we get the beginning of all recorded programs. What a freakin' PITA these HRs are.


First. Why are you using a sl for the skip? All you have to do is do recent searches and it'll be there, no need to eat an sl for that.

The start late issue is a pain. Is set your default record options to start early till it gets fixed for any additional shows you record so you don't have to remember. Or do as i do. I don't turn on the hr34 until late. I'm using mine as a server for the most part right now.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"KK in CT" said:


> Not a big issue but since it's not working properly for me I figured I would ask. Has anyone successfully had their caller ID work with the HR-34?


Not me.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

L2BENGTREK said:


> Does the HR34 have the power saving mode? I don't see it in the menu...


It does not, yet.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

KK in CT said:


> Has anyone successfully had their caller ID work with the HR-34?


Yes, mine always does.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> First. Why are you using a sl for the skip? All you have to do is do recent searches and it'll be there, no need to eat an sl for that.
> 
> The start late issue is a pain. Is set your default record options to start early till it gets fixed for any additional shows you record so you don't have to remember. Or do as i do. I don't turn on the hr34 until late. I'm using mine as a server for the most part right now.


I use the search to set it up.

Go to your series manager after you set it up. You will see it is a series link. Same in the HR24 but at least it is persistent in the 24 with the latest HD GUI. Since we move all the time and have no 120 volt power on the road we have to restart the DVRs all the time. That means setting the skip on the 34 each and every time.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

KK in CT said:


> Has anyone successfully had their caller ID work with the HR-34?


Mine has not worked since day one. Well, it works..but it also receives a "ghost call" EXACTLY every 30 minutes. Supposedly it is triggered by a signal its reading if you have a voicemail box through your phone provider...which I do. I am told by reliable sources here that it is a known issue and DirecTV is working on it..until that happens, I have mine unplugged.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

KK in CT said:


> Not a big issue but since it's not working properly for me I figured I would ask. Has anyone successfully had their caller ID work with the HR-34?


The caller ID on my HR34 has worked fine since it was first installed. No issue here.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> I use the search to set it up.
> 
> Go to your series manager after you set it up. You will see it is a series link.


It sounds like when you ran the search to enable 30 second skip you chose AUTORECORD, but that's not necessary to enable the skip. You just start the search and that's all you need to do, so you can delete your autorecord series link in the Series Manager and free up your 100th slot...


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

"RACJ2" said:


> The caller ID on my HR344 has worked fine since it was first installed. No issue here.


Interesting. I wonder what I'm doing wrong then. I have it enabled and the phone line is plugged in. Again a minor issue for me. Just curious.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

KK in CT said:


> Interesting. I wonder what I'm doing wrong then. I have it enabled and the phone line is plugged in. Again a minor issue for me. Just curious.


I still have a standard pots line, since it's pretty cheap when I have DSL service with it. Do you have VOIP? Maybe that could cause a problem.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

"RACJ2" said:


> I still have a standard pots line, since it's pretty cheap when I have DSL service with it. Do you have VOIP? Maybe that could cause a problem.


No VOIP. Just standard phone line via AT&T. Same setup that was working fine when the HR-24 was there.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Why can't our 'progress bar'(for recordings)having something more than just an orange line with 15-min time-stamp intervals?!? How 'bout something like this:


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Here's another example of bizarre things happening on our hmc.....


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

texasmoose said:


> Why can't our 'progress bar'(for recordings)having something more than just an orange line with 15-min time-stamp intervals?!? How 'bout something like this:


Bits of the show are OK, better yet would be the beginning and end of each commercial with an editor to cut those portions. Would take less space on the hard drive, as well as making viewing so much more pleasant.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I for one would not like to see more clutter on the screen. In the case of the progress bar, simple is better.


----------



## irlspotter (Dec 14, 2006)

KK in CT said:


> Not a big issue but since it's not working properly for me I figured I would ask. Has anyone successfully had their caller ID work with the HR-34?


Had my HR21 replaced with an HR34 yesterday. I have OOMA for home phone service. Caller ID worked fine on HR21. Now when a calls comes in the HR34 displays it fine, but as soon as I hang up, the HR34 pops up an incoming call and displays UNAVAILABLE. Happens with every single inbound call and also displays Incoming Call UNAVAILABLE when I hang up after making any outbound calls.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Jerry_K" said:


> Bits of the show are OK, better yet would be the beginning and end of each commercial with an editor to cut those portions. Would take less space on the hard drive, as well as making viewing so much more pleasant.


Replaytv did that and got sued like crazy. Not going to happen. Actually they just auto skipped comericals. The feature was removed.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"texasmoose" said:


> Why can't our 'progress bar'(for recordings)having something more than just an orange line with 15-min time-stamp intervals?!? How 'bout something like this:


So you like the banner that takes up a third of the screen? I prefer as little a bar as possible. The less intrusive the better.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"irlspotter" said:


> Had my HR21 replaced with an HR34 yesterday. I have OOMA for home phone service. Caller ID worked fine on HR21. Now when a calls comes in the HR34 displays it fine, but as soon as I hang up, the HR34 pops up an incoming call and displays UNAVAILABLE. Happens with every single inbound call and also displays Incoming Call UNAVAILABLE when I hang up after making any outbound calls.


I have the same issue.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> It sounds like when you ran the search to enable 30 second skip you chose AUTORECORD, but that's not necessary to enable the skip. You just start the search and that's all you need to do, so you can delete your autorecord series link in the Series Manager and free up your 100th slot...


The person who instructed me on the 30 second skip did say to hit auto record so I was doing that. I went in and deleted the Series link for the 30skip. It still works. Thanks.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

texasmoose said:


> Why can't our 'progress bar'(for recordings)having something more than just an orange line with 15-min time-stamp intervals?!? How 'bout something like this:


That's way too big. We didn't like the big black bar, and this is worse.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I for one would not like to see more clutter on the screen. In the case of the progress bar, simple is better.


Agreed!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Jerry_K" said:


> The person who instructed me on the 30 second skip did say to hit auto record so I was doing that. I went in and deleted the Series link for the 30skip. It still works. Thanks.


Yeah and when you need to run the search again you can just go to recent searches. No need to renter the string again.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> But when it does it when the buffer only has a couple mins in it, it's an issue... I have seen that.


I have seen it also but when I try and trouble shoot the issue I've always come across a double play program I forgot about that had exceeded the 90 minute buffer. Then when you place the program that only has a few minutes in the buffer on pause it starts flashing also. There are so many different combinations of pause / play / double play and record options, especially with 5 tuners. You may have come across one I have not and I wouldn't be surprised if you did. Bottom line... IMHO we shouldn't be the ones trouble shooting their software. If this was a car a national recall would have been initiated.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2012)

RunnerFL said:


> Did you try a reboot like others have? They're saying after the reboot the HR34 is just as crisp as other units.


Have done multiple reboots without any change but thanks for the suggestion. The only way one can really notice a difference is if you flip back and forth between the HR-23 and HR-34 with both receivers hooked up to the same TV, displaying the same guide screen at the same time. If the HR-34 was my only reference source I would say it looks fine but when I switch to the HR-23 I can see a difference. The reboot itself is a PITA because I then have to wait 24-48 hours for everything to repopulate.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 28, 2012)

RunnerFL said:


> Agreed!


How about letting the user decide what they would like their display to look like. If I can create different desktop themes for my computer why can't we be given the option of color scheme, display layout, etc and customize everything to our individual preferences?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stephen said:


> How about letting the user decide what they would like their display to look like. If I can create different desktop themes for my computer why can't we be given the option of color scheme, display layout, etc and customize everything to our individual preferences?


It's been said many times that DirecTV has taken away all display customization to make things easier on their CSRs and in the long run cheaper on them.

Giving the users options for how your DVR looks and/or operates would be a nightmare to support.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah and when you need to run the search again you can just go to recent searches. No need to renter the string again.


I can try that, but IIRC the recent searches are wiped out when we power down.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> I can try that, but IIRC the recent searches are wiped out when we power down.


Nope, your last 25 searches are held.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> It's been said many times that DirecTV has taken away all display customization to make things easier on their CSRs and in the long run cheaper on them.
> 
> Giving the users options for how your DVR looks and/or operates would be a nightmare to support.


This argument has been around for a long time: Users want choices, DIRECTV wants to standardize and streamline support.

I understand the point of standardizing the interface across all devices, but I can't accept that we don't have choices within a standardized interface because of CSR support needs.

We already have a specific number of features that the user can control, and some of these can affect how a CSR supports the user calling in to DIRECTV, yet we still have these choices: everything on the Settings/Display menu, Parental Control/Channel Blocks and Limits, QuickTune channels, TV Apps, and Favorite Channel Lists.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> Bits of the show are OK, better yet would be the beginning and end of each commercial with an editor to cut those portions. Would take less space on the hard drive, as well as making viewing so much more pleasant.


Eek! That progress bar is even larger than the opaque wide-screen black bar on the HR34 now, but worst to me is that it essentially contains spoilers for upcoming scenes in the program I'm watching! Sorry, but no thanks! :lol:


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Eek! That progress bar is even larger than the opaque wide-screen black bar on the HR34 now, but worst to me is that it essentially contains spoilers for upcoming scenes in the program I'm watching! Sorry, but no thanks! :lol:


Btw, it's not their by default gentlemen, reg progress bar is somewhat smaller. You toggle up the chapter screen caps by pressing the up arrow during reg progress bar view.

It is nice that you have a *choice* of progress bar with or without the vid cap chapters view. In case of peeps like Drew who don't want spoilers. It's only good for certain shows(not movies), the Tonight Show for example. It's good when you only care about a specific guest's interview.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

Every since the upgrade to the new HD GUI my dvr is so slow. Every time i hit a button it takes a few seconds to respond on the screen. sometimes i jump over a show or option because its like sometimes it is not responding then it does several at once. 

Anyone else had this problem or any idea how to speed it up? when i had the old guide i had no issues with speed but this new guide is horribly slow.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

After the debacle with my recording of The Killing last Sunday (see earlier post #164), I had set it up to re-record the 2 hour premiere this morning at 9am

At 9:25, I noticed it wasn't recording. Hit record from the guide. Went to Smart Search to see if there was another scheduled showing today and after punching in The Killing, the unit totally froze up. 10 minutes later, still frozen. Had to RBR.

By the time it came up and I was able to start recording The Killing again, it was 9:50. Guess I'll have to watch the first part of the premiere online.

#20120408-3B69


----------



## rdw6 (Mar 28, 2007)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but when I select List and bring up my list of recordings and live TV in the upper left window is going... when I then hit the pause button the live TV in the window does NOT pause. Instead it starts to play the highlighted selection in my list of recorded programs.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rdw6 said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned but when I select List and bring up my list of recordings and live TV in the upper left window is going... when I then hit the pause button the live TV in the window does NOT pause. Instead it starts to play the highlighted selection in my list of recorded programs.


Been mentioned, complained about and debated in way too many threads around here.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

Our box is locking up and/or crashing twice a week since the HD UI hit. Not great.

Woke up to a black screen today, had to RBR


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> At 9:25, I noticed it wasn't recording. Hit record from the guide. Went to Smart Search to see if there was another scheduled showing today and after punching in The Killing, the unit totally froze up. 10 minutes later, still frozen. Had to RBR.


I had a similar experience with a lockup when searching for "The Masters" last week. Searching for "Masters" was fine, so I'm wondering if including "the" at the beginning of the search string is a problem.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

My lovely wife tried to delete something yesterday evening and the wait barber pole came on and the HR34 locked up. Had to RBR. Luckily the three things recording were not something we really wanted.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

This box needs a new software push quickly. It's so buggy it's hardly even an Alpha release.

Dish's new hopper commercials and all the problems with Direct's "flagship" model are not going to be a good combination.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

"T-Mac" said:


> This box needs a new software push quickly. It's so buggy it's hardly even an Alpha release.
> 
> Dish's new hopper commercials and all the problems with Direct's "flagship" model are not going to be a good combination.


There is an issues thread for the hopper in the dish section. So don't believe is prefect.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Jerry_K" said:


> My lovely wife tried to delete something yesterday evening and the wait barber pole came on and the HR34 locked up. Had to RBR. Luckily the three things recording were not something we really wanted.


How long did you wait?


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> How long did you wait?


Fifteen minutes and HR34 would not respond to any remote commands.

Last night have no idea whether is was the silly golf crap or what but Good Wife did not record at all. Luckily most of it was caught on our two and a half hour recording of CSI Miami. Set to that long to try to mitigate the silliness that preceeds. Damn I wish the kids stuff had the good sense to be run on places like ESPN or somesuch useless channel.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jerry_K said:


> Fifteen minutes and HR34 would not respond to any remote commands.
> 
> Last night have no idea whether is was the silly golf crap or what but Good Wife did not record at all. Luckily most of it was caught on our two and a half hour recording of CSI Miami. Set to that long to try to mitigate the silliness that preceeds. Damn I wish the kids stuff had the good sense to be run on places like ESPN or somesuch useless channel.


The Good Wife was a rerun last night.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

FACE


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> The Good Wife was a rerun last night.


Sure would be nice to be able to go backward in the guide like on TiVo to see that it was a rerun. If it was a rerun I better get my lovely wife checked for Alzheimers because she watched it and said it was new. Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"Jerry_K" said:


> Sure would be nice to be able to go backward in the guide like on TiVo to see that it was a rerun. If it was a rerun I better get my lovely wife checked for Alzheimers because she watched it and said it was new. Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


IIRC last nights episode was http://www.cbs.com/shows/the_good_wife/episodes/66614 .


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> Sure would be nice to be able to go backward in the guide like on TiVo to see that it was a rerun. If it was a rerun I better get my lovely wife checked for Alzheimers because she watched it and said it was new. Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


It's pretty easy to confirm on cbs.com.


----------



## Pakratt (Sep 17, 2006)

Good Wife was a rerun. Before program is aired, go the guide, hit info, and the date first aired will be shown..


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

Well I lost the ability to see my HR-24 via whole home once again. Seems to just randomly happen. Another menu reset coming up to hopefully resolve again.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

KK IN CT. Do you have the power saver on on the 24??


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

"usnret" said:


> KK IN CT. Do you have the power saver on on the 24??


No I do not. I wish it were a simple fix like that. Plus this happens at random times but seems like it happens when the 24 is turned off.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Pakratt said:


> Good Wife was a rerun. Before program is aired, go the guide, hit info, and the date first aired will be shown..


If I were clairvoyant that would certainly be an option. TiVo knew I was not clairvoyant and allowed a backward look into the programming to see why or what or ...

I did look it up on CBS and it was Episode 2 from the current season. My wife said she had not seen it so it was new. Never ever argue with my lovely wife. I asked her once, If a man says something in the woods and there is no one there to hear it, is he still wrong?

I will leave it to you to guess that answer to that. And you won't even have to look back in the guide.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I feel honored to be a part of the HR34 club, Thanks DTV for the service. This thing is a tad buggy though.

Navigation a little slow vs. the HR24, losing other IRD's on WHDVR after a while, 2 tuner max recording OTA channels, some quick freezes and pixellation, pink screen on reboot. The AM21 power light stays on in standby mode (which matches my HD DirecTiVo setup).

I think I will wait a little before moving this into our primary room for use until some things get fixed.

It helps to do a RBR once a day to keep speed from bogging down.

Other than a few isolated issues, this thing is perfect.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Starting to get several missed recordings. Today General Hospital and Glee did not record. Both are set up as first run series recordings. GH said it did not match the recording type and Glee did not appear in history at all, yet my wife saw it in the to do list earlier tonight. Anyway the wife acceptance factor of the HR34 is beginning to suffer.


----------



## mitchinpa (Aug 28, 2007)

Again, saw the guide all messed up. This doesn't happen on my other receiver. I managed to get a screen shot of it:


----------



## sacflies (Apr 10, 2012)

T-Mac said:


> This box needs a new software push quickly. It's so buggy it's hardly even an Alpha release.
> 
> Dish's new hopper commercials and all the problems with Direct's "flagship" model are not going to be a good combination.


You are correct. I am just about ready to hop on over to Dish. I am pretty sure Dish is seeing a wealth of new subscribers right about now.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Phil T said:


> Starting to get several missed recordings. Today General Hospital and Glee did not record. Both are set up as first run series recordings. GH said it did not match the recording type and Glee did not appear in history at all, yet my wife saw it in the to do list earlier tonight. Anyway the wife acceptance factor of the HR34 is beginning to suffer.


I had a missed recording of The Voice last night. I checked half way through the show and the guide showed it as a series link with nothing else recording but it just skipped it. Thank goodness for DNS feeds or I would of been waiting a few days to download it from VOD.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"sacflies" said:


> You are correct. I am just about ready to hop on over to Dish. I am pretty sure Dish is seeing a wealth of new subscribers right about now.


Hopper is not issue free either. With that said, in a few months, I doubt either will have many issues like they do now.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Phil T" said:


> Starting to get several missed recordings. Today General Hospital and Glee did not record. Both are set up as first run series recordings. GH said it did not match the recording type and Glee did not appear in history at all, yet my wife saw it in the to do list earlier tonight. Anyway the wife acceptance factor of the HR34 is beginning to suffer.


Do you know if your unit reset anytime recently?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"codespy" said:


> I feel honored to be a part of the HR34 club, Thanks DTV for the service. This thing is a tad buggy though.
> 
> Navigation a little slow vs. the HR24, losing other IRD's on WHDVR after a while, 2 tuner max recording OTA channels, some quick freezes and pixellation, pink screen on reboot. The AM21 power light stays on in standby mode (which matches my HD DirecTiVo setup).
> 
> ...


Not really a good idea. Part of the missed recording issues that i have seen have come from a resetting of the unit. Also, if you reset it once a day, it will never fully populate guide data, and may miss something as well. It does not yet hold guide data after a reset like all the other hrs and has to rebuild the guide data from scratch every time you restart it. Also, if you are resetting it, use the menu reset, not the red button unless the unit is frozen and won't respond to any commands. It's a better way to do it.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Hd guide is all kinds of aweful

Locks ups, puts multiple channels over top of each other, delayed 10-15 sceonds on a scroll.

I have to exit out and re enter guide to see whats on. Then it happens again on one of the scrolls through.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> Do you know if your unit reset anytime recently?


Last reset I am aware of was on 4/5. I did a menu reset because the My DirecTV channels did not populate after downloading 0547 on 4/4. I canceled and reset the General Hospital series manager last night and it did record today. Still not sure what happened with Glee. Recordings set for tonight recorded OK.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jodean said:


> Hd guide is all kinds of aweful
> 
> Locks ups, puts multiple channels over top of each other, delayed 10-15 sceonds on a scroll.
> 
> I have to exit out and re enter guide to see whats on. Then it happens again on one of the scrolls through.


Maybe your HR34 doesn't like the fact you have a competitors equipment close by it. 

I've had the HR34 for a couple months and with the HD GUI, most of my issues seem to be resolved. Its very responsive to entering channel numbers with the remote. Although on a channel with score guide, if you try to enter a channel before the score guide activates, it doesn't respond properly to the key strokes. The menu and guide pop up within a second, which is great. And the guide scrolls w/o any glitches.

The only issue I found is that every day its been canceling and not recording "Good Morning America". I just deleted the series link and set it back up to see if this will resolve it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

History shows the following for both The Office and Touch tonight:

Cancelled due to a programming update
(13/2/5: Thu Apr 12 20:00:00 CDT 2012 e: Tue Apr 17 19:00:00 CDT 2012)

However, they were both recorded.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> ...The only issue I found is that every day its been canceling and not recording "Good Morning America". I just deleted the series link and set it back up to see if this will resolve it.


Well, deleting the series recording and then setting it back up did the trick. Good Morning America recorded fine for the first time this week. It had been working fine in the past and then one day just started cancelling them, strange.

I wish I would have written down the original reason that was listed for cancelling. Once I deleted the series, it changed the reason in all the prior cancelled recording to "Cancelled by Living Room (1)". I'm starting to think maybe the recording issues are due to something changing in the guide data after they are set up. So when the next guide update happens, it doesn't really match what was setup, so it doesn't record.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

Did anybody mention that the progress bar appears when you use 30 second skip?

That is an annoying new bug.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mikek said:


> Did anybody mention that the progress bar appears when you use 30 second skip?
> 
> That is an annoying new bug.


It's not new.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Getting weird stuff happening on '_The Weather Channel_' during locals on the 8's. When it goes to your own _local weather observations_, it either hangs, or goes over into the actual 'live' weather channel's segments, which usually start 2 to 3 minutes after the locals on the 8's. Before, it would let you hit the exit button, so you could bypass your local weather observations/forecasts & get back to the domestic demo's temps & radar image loops. It won't let me do it now for some reason. And before, you would always get the local weather segment in the allotted time window of :08-:x0's, never :x1-:x2.

Most recent example was today @ 12:02, and I was trying to see live coverage of images/video of the tornadoes/devastation in Oklahoma, KS & rest of impacted states. But instead, I was getting my local weather graphs/temps/forecast. I hit exit button repeatedly, _to no avail_, to join live the feed of the _Weather Channel_......


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> It's not new.


The progress bar does not appear on the HR24 when you hit fast forward. Maybe it will get fixed eventually on the HR34. The whole HD GUI is a cluster.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> The progress bar does not appear on the HR24 when you hit fast forward. Maybe it will get fixed eventually on the HR34. The whole HD GUI is a cluster.


I didn't say it wasn't a bug, I just said it wasn't new.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Checked the todo list this afternoon and everything was good.

Tonight at 7:05, I noticed that The Simpsons and The Amazing Race weren't in the list. Went to the todo list and they were both scheduled to record. Went to the guide and they both had the triple R, as if they were both recording - but they weren't. 

Pressed record while in the guide and they both started recording (5 minutes late).

This has been happening almost every week with The Amazing Race (i've missed 3 of the last 4 episodes), and don't know how to stop it. I've even deleted and reset the series recording several times.

When I just selected The Simpsons to record, it is recording it as a one time event, I had to set up another Series Recording (now I have two for the Simpsons).

It also randomly occurs with other programs, but to be honest, we record so many things that sometimes we don't notice, and just checking the todo list is no help (as noted).

Before the HD-GUI I missed probably one recording in the year + I was using the HR34, now I'm missing a couple of recordings per week (and other crazy stuff)

#20120415-1927


----------



## tonypitt (Jul 19, 2007)

I've never had an issue before, but tonight I had a problem similar to the above with Amazing Race. My office HR34 was supposed to record it. I noticed at 8:15 that it wasn't in the list, so I had my living room. HR 25 record it. When I checked the HR 34 it showed it in the to do list with a recording icon next to it. But the HR 34 wasn't recording it.


----------



## Kerry (Jul 18, 2008)

Its a SUPER pain in the A$$ to have to do this res thing every time I go to the garage to watch the 34 on the sd tv then have to switch it back. Pain and completly unnessary the pix shows fine and the GREAT BIG WINDOW that makes u change it. PAIn in the butt. Come on directv STOP the pain 
PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Checked the todo list this afternoon and everything was good.
> 
> Tonight at 7:05, I noticed that The Simpsons and The Amazing Race weren't in the list. Went to the todo list and they were both scheduled to record. Went to the guide and they both had the triple R, as if they were both recording - but they weren't.
> 
> ...


My HR34 recorded Amazing Race just fine tonight. When I was on the SD GUI, only one time it showed it was recording and it did some strange things. I happened to be watching the recording while it was still recording and when I tried to skip forward it wouldn't go to the end. And even though it seemed to be recording the whole show, the next day it only had a couple minutes recorded.

Since the HD GUI downloaded, the only recording issue I had was the one where it kept cancelling Good Morning America. And when I deleted the series link and set it back up did resolve it for me. And I always record my most desired programs on my HR22 as back up. I've hardly ever needed them, just a precaution.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Kerry said:


> Its a SUPER pain in the A$$ to have to do this res thing every time I go to the garage to watch the 34 on the sd tv then have to switch it back. Pain and completly unnessary the pix shows fine and the GREAT BIG WINDOW that makes u change it. PAIn in the butt. Come on directv STOP the pain
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


The ship has sailed on that one I'm afraid...


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Kerry said:


> Its a SUPER pain in the A$$ to have to do this res thing every time I go to the garage to watch the 34 on the sd tv then have to switch it back. Pain and completly unnessary the pix shows fine and the GREAT BIG WINDOW that makes u change it. PAIn in the butt. Come on directv STOP the pain
> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


And now my HR24 hangs on HD SD switching in native, so I am back to non native and resolution set to the TV resolution. Then the big box pops up all the time saying if you want a better picture set to 1080i the worst of the HD resolutions. The HR34 is the same.with the stupid HD GUI.

I sure am glad that I don't have my very expensive home theater systems anymore. Those without native would be crippled.

Probably the real solution would be for all programming to be in HD.

DTV should just allow us to have the SD GUI.


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

My HR34 also did not record the Amazing Race last night. I have no clue why. It does not show up in history at all. The series recording is set up properly and has recorded the previous episodes and shows that it will record the 4/22 episode. 

Any ideas as to why several of us had this problem with this particular show?


----------



## bondoo0 (Apr 16, 2012)

yet another one who had Amazing Race missed. I did check my history, and it gives me the "cancelled because of program update" and the following info as well (not sure if it will give any clues or not).

Cancelled due to program Update (13/2/s: Sun Apr 15 19:00:00 MDT 2012 e: Fri Apr 20 18:00:00 MDT 2012)

I also checked about 5 minutes before it was to record, and it showed it scheduled, but it appears it took a program update at record start time which caused it to cancel the recording). Very annoying to say the least, and not helping with the WAF, since I just switched from Dish a couple weeks ago.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Using a macro on my AR remote to turn on PIP, caused my HR34 to freeze up for about 45 seconds. Then it started working fine. I think it didn't like the several quick right arrow keys in a row that the macro sends. It had been working fine until that happened last night though.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

My HR34 rebooted about 9 last night due to a 5 second power outage, and there are now more issues I discovered on my unit.

I turned on late this afternoon and it was on channel 6-1. The video was choppy, there was no audio, even while navigating thru the menu's.

Everytime the progress bar appeared, the green buffer flashed every second from green to black back to green, etc.

WHDVR showed no networked DVR's, when it should be showing four others on the network.

All my other DVR's are functioning normal.

I will do a menu restart rather than the button.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

"bondoo0" said:


> yet another one who had Amazing Race missed. I did check my history, and it gives me the "cancelled because of program update" and the following info as well (not sure if it will give any clues or not).
> 
> Cancelled due to program Update (13/2/s: Sun Apr 15 19:00:00 MDT 2012 e: Fri Apr 20 18:00:00 MDT 2012)
> 
> I also checked about 5 minutes before it was to record, and it showed it scheduled, but it appears it took a program update at record start time which caused it to cancel the recording). Very annoying to say the least, and not helping with the WAF, since I just switched from Dish a couple weeks ago.


if you haven't restarted the HR34 since it missed the recording, please go to the restart button in settings and click on it, don't do the restart, don't hit the "-" to confirm, but post here if a conflict screen pops up that says there's a conflict with the recording that you missed from a day ago, then exit out without restarting.

If you do see the conflict then I would restart to clear it up but start with just looking for the conflict message.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Sixto said:


> if you haven't restarted the HR34 since it missed the recording, please go to the restart button in settings and click on it, don't do the restart, don't hit the "-" to confirm, but post here if a conflict screen pops up that says there's a conflict with the recording that you missed from a day ago, then exit out without restarting.
> 
> If you do see the conflict then I would restart to clear it up but start with just looking for the conflict message.


Just tried that on mine and there are tuner conflicts:

Tampa Bay Rays @ Tigers 12:00p
Tampa Bay Rays @ Tigers 12:00p 722-1 MLBHD
How I Met Your Mother 7:00p 11 KTVT

How I met your mother will be starting in 5 minutes

The Tampa Bay Rays game is from last Wednesday and it never recorded (just realized it). The history shows that it was canceled because of a programming updage (13/2/s: Wed Apr 11 12:00:00 CDT 2012 e: Thu Apr 12 13:00:00 CDT 2012)


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

"spartanstew" said:


> Just tried that on mine and there are tuner conflicts:
> 
> Tampa Bay Rays @ Tigers 12:00p
> Tampa Bay Rays @ Tigers 12:00p 722-1 MLBHD
> ...


Yep, that's how I can usually see if I missed a recording. It shows locked on that screen. I always restart after that to clear things up. I've seen cases where if you don't restart it can get worse, and it appears to effect future recording on that tuner or channel (I'm not sure which).


----------



## gsevere1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I signed up for DirecTV on February 11th and had it installed last Saturday February 25th. I am reading in the forums there are a lot of unhappy people right now with the HR34 receiver system and I understand and found out first hand. With the HR34 in my family room I also got two other receivers that I had put in two different bedrooms. 

The system has not worked correctly from the day it was installed. 

Today is Friday March 2nd & I just called and cancelled my DirecTV service. The HR34 is loaded with issues. Here's a few I found in my five days of use:

1) The HR34 would not turn on unless you push the red reset button.
2) When programmed to record new current shows it records shows from the previous week or two weeks before.
3) The 30 second commercial skip & fast forward functions are very slow.
4) When programmed to record a 30 minute or one hour show it only records 7 or 8 minutes of the show and stops.
5) The recordings on the HR34 do not show up on the other HD boxes at times.
6) The entire system froze up at times 

And I can go on with a number of other issues that are very small.

But I paid $122.77 up front when I purchased the system and in the five days I had it and I called DirecTV no less than four times trying to get help and get the system working correctly. All I was told is that these are all issues that are being addressed and should be corrected with upgrades soon. One phone service rep tried to tell me I wasn't working the system correctly. I can assure you I am smart enough to operate it. 

So tonight I came home and climbed in bed to watch my recorded shows I enjoy and the entire list of recordings was gone. So I went down to the HR34 and as usual it would not turn on. So I pushed the red reset button and called DirecTV and asked them to cancel the service. The retention rep say I would have to pay a cancellation fee of $20 a month for 24 months which equals $480. After I protested with the rep and he spoke to his manager they decided to forgo the $480 fee. When I asked for a refund of the $120 the rep said that all the issues of the HR34 are known at DirecTV and there would be no refund. When I said DirectTV may know all the issues but how am I supposed to know them? The rep said it was my responsibly as a consumer to do research before purchasing and not to purchase if there are such issues. He also went on to say that I purchased thru an independent DirecTV Dealer and that I should not do that, I should only go thru DirecTV itself and they would tell me before purchasing that the HR34 has issues. RIGHT!! 

I asked the cancel rep if he could send me out three regular HD DVR Recorder boxes and take the HR34 and the other two boxes back but the rep said I would have to pay an additional $440.00. I told him no, to cancel the service that I wasn't putting anymore money into it. So he turned the service off that I had only had for a total of six days. I also asked the DirecTV Cancel Rep for a refund of my $122.77 again and he said no. 

I have been with DishNetworks for years and I never ever called them with a service issue. 

Now I am out $122.77 and a weeks worth of missed shows I enjoy watching and I have to call DishNetworks and get it reinstalled in my home. I feel that it was a large waste of my time and a mistake to go to DirecTV. I will never use DirecTV again and I encourage anyone that is considering DirecTV to do as the DirecTV Cancel Rep suggested and do your research before signing up.

If DirecTV cared, they would have sent me out the three HR24 boxes I was requesting to save me as a new customer.

Today is March 28th. And I just received my credit card statement & DirecTV charged me $60.99 for another months worth of service. I called & they said they will credit me back on this. 

Today is April 16, 2012 and I finally received a check for $60.99 but DirecTV refuses to refund back the $122.77 and they now say I must take that up with their independent dealer called Smart Circle at 1-866-569-2420 and that they have no control over their dealers. When you call Smart Circle they refer you back to DirecTV stating it is a billing issue and I need to talk to them. So as you can see it's all a run around. By the way, I am back with Dish and I have the Hopper system and it is GREAT! I love it.


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

Reading through this thread has a me a little apprehensive. I have an HR-34 coming this week. Did I make a mistake going with the upgrade? Is everyone having various issues with this thing?


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

Sixto said:


> if you haven't restarted the HR34 since it missed the recording, please go to the restart button in settings and click on it, don't do the restart, don't hit the "-" to confirm, but post here if a conflict screen pops up that says there's a conflict with the recording that you missed from a day ago, then exit out without restarting.
> 
> If you do see the conflict then I would restart to clear it up but start with just looking for the conflict message.


I just checked this and, indeed, it did show a tuner conflict for the amazing race episode that failed to record. What does this mean? thanks!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

"freshmanjs" said:


> I just checked this and, indeed, it did show a tuner conflict for the amazing race episode that failed to record. What does this mean? thanks!


Not sure what it means other then I don't think it's good. 

Its a good way to see if you missed a recording.

I always restart when I see that condition.


----------



## jcthomas (Feb 4, 2004)

Bluto17 said:


> Reading through this thread has a me a little apprehensive. I have an HR-34 coming this week. Did I make a mistake going with the upgrade? Is everyone having various issues with this thing?


I have had the HR34 (along with six other existing HRXX's) since March 7th and I am very happy with the system over all. The five tuners are much more useful than I expected, and the few glitches I have experienced are minor. I am not a fan of the new HD GUI, but having been with DirecTV for the last 18 years I have been through many generations of set top boxes and sw and sooner of later DirecTV brings the software up to speed. Warts and all, the HR34 is a very good device IMHO.

I guess that because we have DVR's at all locations, we do not use the Whole Home playback much, but is does work fine for us.

Regards,

jcthomas


----------



## bondoo0 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sixto said:


> Not sure what it means other then I don't think it's good.
> 
> Its a good way to see if you missed a recording.
> 
> I always restart when I see that condition.


I agree, it seems to show up for a missed recording, and seems to be some sort of "tuner freeze", since I've also noticed that it will start showing conflicts with 4 tuners if one is "frozen".

Mine missed Amazing Race, and did show the conflict when I reset, all seems to be working (finger's crossed) after the reset.

One other thing I've observed, is the reset wipes the guide data and 30 second skip (at least on my receiver), so any one time events need to be added again once the guide refreshed, and 30 skip needs to be redone.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

gsevere1 said:


> ...Today is April 16, 2012 and I finally received a check for $60.99 but DirecTV refuses to refund back the $122.77 and they now say I must take that up with their independent dealer called Smart Circle at 1-866-569-2420 and that they have no control over their dealers. When you call Smart Circle they refer you back to DirecTV stating it is a billing issue and I need to talk to them. So as you can see it's all a run around. By the way, I am back with Dish and I have the Hopper system and it is GREAT! I love it.


Sounds like it wasn't meant to be. Actually, you're lucky you didn't get charged for the early termination. Glad you found a better solution for you, but from what I've read, the Hopper isn't bug free either. I've had the HR34 for a couple months and love it as well. I guess one mans trash is another mans treasure.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

0x0548 seems to now be the NR.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

Sixto said:


> 0x0548 seems to now be the NR.


What makes you say that? Was there an update pushed recently?


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

T-Mac said:


> What makes you say that? Was there an update pushed recently?


I received it this morning on my HR-34. I had to reset the 30skip again.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Uggg, I received the 0x0548 this morning and now I'm back to 5 seconds for the Guide and Menu to pull up. The last release it was popping up in 1 second. I was afraid to receive the release with the "FIX".


----------



## Kerry (Jul 18, 2008)

second verse WORST that the first wtf!!!!!!!!!!!:nono:


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

RACJ2 said:


> Uggg, I received the 0x0548 this morning and now I'm back to 5 seconds for the Guide and Menu to pull up. The last release it was popping up in 1 second. I was afraid to receive the release with the "FIX".


Perhaps the update flushed your guide data and so it's sluggish while it rebuilds.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

T-Mac said:


> Perhaps the update flushed your guide data and so it's sluggish while it rebuilds.


I thought about that after I posted, since the update was at 5 am which was very recent. I just checked and its back to bringing the guide right up within a second and the guide has rebuilt. Whew!

One thing that I was surprised about, when I did double play, neither tuner was on 201. Usually after an update, one of the tuners is on 201, so at first I didn't think I received an update.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I note that, with the new NR, the guide now switches on the hour vice 30 seconds late. Will be interesting to see if, when I call up a new recording, it starts at the beginning now vice approx. 30 seconds into the recording.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Haven't been at home yet to check if I got the update...is the progess bar like the other HR'S now? I hope they fixed the caller ID Bug..Pandora and YouTube?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

L2BENGTREK said:


> Haven't been at home yet to check if I got the update...is the progess bar like the other HR'S now? I hope they fixed the caller ID Bug..Pandora and YouTube?


That would be a negative on all counts, except You Tube and possibly your caller ID bug. My caller ID has worked fine all along.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

Sixto said:


> 0x0548 seems to now be the NR.


 Yeap.... I got it to this am....


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Sixto said:


> 0x0548 seems to now be the NR.


Count me in on the 548 too, at 3:26am this morning.

Just checked and guide navigation very sluggish. I will let it rebuild.


----------



## rdw6 (Mar 28, 2007)

I do not like the text in the new guide or menu system. The text looks lighter than before, like non bolded text, almost pixilated. I hate it.


----------



## don s (Sep 4, 2011)

rdw6 said:


> I do not like the text in the new guide or menu system. The text looks lighter than before, like non bolded text, almost pixilated. I hate it.


RBR will fix that. Happened for me as well ...


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

So what's the deal with this update? I don't notice anything new on mine. Just fixing some bugs?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

sangs said:


> So what's the deal with this update? I don't notice anything new on mine. Just fixing some bugs?


Yep, just under the hood fixes, no new features.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Caller ID bug (for those who experience the "ghost call") is still there...frustrating.. I thought this was the update where Pandora and YouTube were added and the progress bar changed...like on the other HR's..don't know whether the progress bar still blinks or not...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

L2BENGTREK said:


> I thought this was the update where Pandora and YouTube were added and the progress bar changed.


No, it is not.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

T-Mac said:


> *What makes you say that?* Was there an update pushed recently?


It's always in the stream during the day.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

So after this latest update, I actually didn't lose visibility to my HR-24, however when I try to play a recording from that DVR it says please wait for quite a while, then says it didn't receive any audio or video packets from the server. Any ideas how to resolve this? This happens on any recording from that DVR, even those I have successfully watched on my HR-34 previously.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

KK in CT said:


> So after this latest update, I actually didn't lose visibility to my HR-24, however when I try to play a recording from that DVR it says please wait for quite a while, then says it didn't receive any audio or video packets from the server. Any ideas how to resolve this? This happens on any recording from that DVR, even those I have successfully watched on my HR-34 previously.


First, try resetting your HR34 and all of your other HD DVRs and HD Receivers. See if that reestablishes connections.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

"litzdog911" said:


> First, try resetting your HR34 and all of your other HD DVRs and HD Receivers. See if that reestablishes connections.


Couldn't reboot last night - would have missed some recordings. This morning it was working fine again without a reboot. Makes no sense but at least it's working again.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

After the update I had the pixelated fonts in the guide and I couldn't use MRV. It gave a message that too many shows were being viewed from that DVR. 

Reboots on both machines fixed those problems.

Entering channel numbers is brutally painful. It works much better to pull the guide and then enter the channel numbers.

I also noticed that the screen was pink while rebooting.


----------



## kwint1 (Jan 18, 2012)

seriously... how hard is it to stop the banner from popping up twice and reduce to 2 seconds? my god it's annoying


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

kwint1 said:


> seriously... how hard is it to stop the banner from popping up twice and reduce to 2 seconds? my god it's annoying


Apparently harder than you or I would think.


----------



## daemon93 (Mar 27, 2012)

I had the pixelated fonts problem as well with the last two updates. This is how I know there was a software update... To fix it just hit the 'format' button on the remote until it circles back and come back to your original setting. Much faster than a RBR....


----------



## BJB (Oct 8, 2007)

I did a 1080p search and only saw guide issues which this is not. 

One of my displays is an early gen 1080P/60 HDTV. Of course I do not have 1080P checked since 1080P/60 is not supported (an old issue for early adopters). I have resolution set to "native" because this is not an issue for any non PPV channel (same setup as on my HR24's). Anyway, tried to watch a PPV movie and got a blank screen. I know that means the receiver is putting out 1080P. I double checked, made sure it was not checked in setup and tried again. Same issue.

Only resolution (no pun intended) was to use the front-of-receiver resolution switch to cycle through to 1080i and then could finally watch the movie.

Is this a known issue with the HR34? It didn't sound like it was over at DTV.

FWIW I agree that the HR34 guide at times looks less crisp than my HR24's guides. Especially when watching a non-HD channel, the resolution and ratio just seems worse than on the HR24's. 

Thanks,
BJB


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

Sixto said:


> Not sure what it means other then I don't think it's good.
> 
> Its a good way to see if you missed a recording.
> 
> I always restart when I see that condition.


Same thing again this week. Amazing Race failed to record and I have the tuner conflict. Very annoying. I have missed more recordings (by far) in the 2 months I've had this HR34 than I did in a decade of Tivo ownership.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I put our 34 in the primary room Friday after last week's update. By Sunday, it automatically decided to change its IP (to 169.254.8.176) and Subnet (to 255.255.0.0), and would not "see" my other 24's. There was absolutely nothing on the playlist. Last night I changed IP and subnet back, and then it saw all the other 24's and the full playlist ensued.

Today I got home from work, my wife's first words to me were "Ridiculous". Her Long Island Medium recordings via MRV skipped constantly then cut out completely, long black screens, slow navigation response with remote, etc.

The 34 does not see the bedroom 24, but the bedroom 24 sees the 34 and all the other 24's.

She stormed out of the room with that look on her face which I dread. :nono2:


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

codespy said:


> I put our 34 in the primary room Friday after last week's update. By Sunday, it automatically decided to change its IP (to 169.254.8.176) and Subnet (to 255.255.0.0), and would not "see" my other 24's. There was absolutely nothing on the playlist. Last night I changed IP and subnet back, and then it saw all the other 24's and the full playlist ensued.
> 
> Today I got home from work, my wife's first words to me were "Ridiculous". Her Long Island Medium recordings via MRV skipped constantly then cut out completely, long black screens, slow navigation response with remote, etc.
> 
> ...


Oh how I know that look. We are coming off TiVo to DTV DVRs, you talk about looks. YIKES.

I finally discovered why all our recordings on the HR34 were clipped on the front end. The DVR clock, does not match the guide time. In other words, the DVR displays 6:58, when the time is really 7:00. So the recording is starting at 7:02. That is why when I set every recording to start two minutes early on the 34, we get the whole program. And of course it always runs two minutes over for the same reason. The HR24 has the correct time so it starts and stops recordings properly. UFB.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Four hours later and the looks towards me continued, along with the freezes, etc.

I just unplugged the power from the 34.

My wife is now happily watching her show (off the 24 via WHDVR which is up and running smooth in our household now).

The installers two weeks ago installed, with the HR34, a second set of components for a parallel SWiM-16 setup including ICK. Wonder if this is adding to the issues I am having in my house.


----------



## Losi b (Nov 26, 2011)

I was wondering what will happen first, a hr34 related divorce, a lawsuit against DTV over the hr34 or DTV fixes the hr34 issues.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

Losi b said:


> I was wondering what will happen first, a hr34 related divorce, a lawsuit against DTV over the hr34 or DTV fixes the hr34 issues.


If DTV is going to fix to save my marriage, they need to fix all not just the HR34. The HR24 is just as bad in almost all the same areas except for the clock offset. The HR24 is worse at switching in double play from HD to SD. Sometimes it works and other times it does not. Audio or video can be messed up. Video, half screen, or black screen. Audio not on SD.

And limited series links are just plain stupid on both.

The HD GUI is awful. The SD GUI was much better than the HD but truly sub par compared to TiVo.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Aug 31, 2007)

Jerry_K said:


> I finally discovered why all our recordings on the HR34 were clipped on the front end. The DVR clock, does not match the guide time. In other words, the DVR displays 6:58, when the time is really 7:00. So the recording is starting at 7:02. .


Ours is suddenly 2 minutes behind atomic time. Will a RBR fix this, and why isn't the 34 getting a time signal from the satellites?

Nevermind, the time was back to being correct this morning.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Most of my many many issues with my HR34 running 0x548 have been covered, but in my cursory perusal of the posts I did see this: unlike my HR24 and HR23, on my HR34 when I am in the FFWD mode and I press PLAY, the DVR does not backspace several seconds to a point before I pressed the PLAY button. For me, this is an enormous problem. Also, sometimes when I press PLAY while in the FFWD mode, the DVR does not respond and stays in the FFWD mode. Sometimes I have to press PLAY as many as 6 times to restore real-time PLAY. Finally, sometime when I am PLAY mode and I press FFWD, the picture freezes for about 4 seconds and then it jumps into the FFWD mode but at a point where it would have been if the picture had not been frozen. In other words, there's 4 seconds of FFWD video I didn't see. I too hate the time status Horrible Black Cloud (HBC) and I hate the Info banner appearing twice at the top of the screen when I change channels. I also wish DTV would fix the "chopping" at the beginning of a recorded video. Finally, I try to keep track of many persons and programs I have in my RECENT SEARCHES list. I may be wrong, but I think the list only holds 25 keyword. I need about 40. I apologize if I've repeated issues others have commented on, but my target for this post is really DTV. Thanks. BTW: my HR34 still skips Channel 501 when I scroll down, but it shows 501 when I scroll up.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"BigFoot48" said:


> Ours is suddenly 2 minutes behind atomic time. Will a RBR fix this, and why isn't the 34 getting a time signal from the satellites?
> 
> Nevermind, the time was back to being correct this morning.


It appears the clock always gets reset after midnight sometime. It also appears if you don't turn the unit on it doesn't loose speed up at all, but if you do, that's when it starts speeding up.


----------



## bman3333 (Jun 9, 2010)

I noticed several people complaining that the HDGUI menu and guide doesn't work on standard definition televisions connected to the HMC. Ummmm, how can this be considered a "bug"? You shouldn't have a standard definition TV connected to the HMC. If you are mirroring the signal to a SD tv, too bad. Some of you guys are picky! I haven't been that bothered by any of the alleged "bugs" cited on this list.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"bman3333" said:


> I noticed several people complaining that the HDGUI menu and guide doesn't work on standard definition televisions connected to the HMC. Ummmm, how can this be considered a "bug"? You shouldn't have a standard definition TV connected to the HMC. If you are mirroring the signal to a SD tv, too bad. Some of you guys are picky! I haven't been that bothered by any of the alleged "bugs" cited on this list.


It's a legitamte gripe simply because this is something new that changed when they upgraded the GUI to Hi Definition. However, there are several workarounds to the issue which have been posted in a sticky thread at he top of the page.


----------



## bman3333 (Jun 9, 2010)

I noticed this issue as well, because I have an SD tv mirrored to my H25. I don't blame DirecTV though - I realize it is an HD GUI that can not be rendered on an SD tv. Oh well. I can still watch channels on the mirrored tv. Just don't change the channel! And how many people post about sluggish guide interaction after a firmware upgrade, but then realize that it works great after the new guide data has downloaded? C'mon....


----------



## voltagexx (Jul 11, 2009)

jibberyerkibber said:


> unlike my HR24 and HR23, on my HR34 when I am in the FFWD mode and I press PLAY, the DVR does not backspace several seconds to a point before I pressed the PLAY button. For me, this is an enormous problem.


So glad to see someone else with this issue too. I have the HR34 and have really had no issues whatsoever (I don't have other receivers hooked up as a whole-home setup or anything of that nature, mostly just got it for the 5 tuners and 1TB hard drive without having to have an external). I'm having this same thing with the fast forward though. If I had it on the 3-speed fast forward it's almost impossible to hit play and have it go back far enough not to have to manually rewind some. If I have it on the 2-speed fast forward I can usually catch it but I'm just so used to doing it on 3-speed.

It's a picky little complaint I suppose, but it's something that's definitely bothered me. I have an HR20 as well (an old one I'm just using until I clear off the DVR) and never had any issues with that one, so it definitely seems to be related to the HR34. Is this happening for everyone, and does it seem like something that may be corrected in some future software release?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

My HR34 with 0x548 won't record short partials. With 0x547 it did. My HR23 and HR24 will. Sometimes I like to record very short partials. Only a few seconds long. If between when I press RECORD and STOP the time is 10 seconds or less, the HR34 with 0x548 won't record the video. The LIST says that it did, but PLAY only produces a black screen. Funny but I tried rebooting and then the "too Short" partials would play, but new efforts to record partials less than 10 seconds continued to fail. I can't reboot my HR34 every day. BTW, I am annoyed by the fact that all of my DVRs will continue to record for about 10 seconds AFTER I press STOP and then KEEP. I'd sure like the recordings to stop exactly when I press STOP.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Many, me included. have complained about the INFO banner appearing at the top of the screen twice when you change channels. As of yesterday no more. Now the "CHOICES" banner (messages, info, last four, etc.) appears at the top of the screen. TWICE! When will DTV get it? We only need whatever you put at the top of the screen just once. BTW, why is four seconds the shortest amount of time whatever banner appears? You should have a choice of 2 seconds, and in fact, zero seconds. I don't need no stinking banner.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Many, me included. have complained about the INFO banner appearing at the top of the screen twice when you change channels. As of yesterday no more. Now the "CHOICES" banner (messages, info, last four, etc.) appears at the top of the screen. TWICE! When will DTV get it? We only need whatever you put at the top of the screen just once. BTW, why is four seconds the shortest amount of time whatever banner appears? You should have a choice of 2 seconds, and in fact, zero seconds. I don't need no stinking banner.


I don't want anything on the screen anywhere unless I push a button that displays it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"jibberyerkibber" said:


> Many, me included. have complained about the INFO banner appearing at the top of the screen twice when you change channels. As of yesterday no more. Now the "CHOICES" banner (messages, info, last four, etc.) appears at the top of the screen. TWICE! When will DTV get it? We only need whatever you put at the top of the screen just once. BTW, why is four seconds the shortest amount of time whatever banner appears? You should have a choice of 2 seconds, and in fact, zero seconds. I don't need no stinking banner.


The double showing is a bug, and the 2 second banner will be back. DIRECTV gets that, they just have other priorities to get fixed first. Missed recordings being number one I am hopping, expecting.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Jerry_K" said:


> I don't want anything on the screen anywhere unless I push a button that displays it.


I have never seen a DVR that doesn't flash a banner for at least a moment when you change channels or start a recording. Not even a TiVo... I don't expect anyone to ever make one either.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I have never seen a DVR that doesn't flash a banner for at least a moment when you change channels or start a recording. Not even a TiVo... I don't expect anyone to ever make one either.


Yes the TiVo flashed a banner but it was not solid like the DTV DVR. And flash is the operative word there.

Folks who use a DVR like we do certainly know what we just tuned. We don't use the DVR as a real time tuner and we don't use the plus minus buttons to change channels. We either go to the guide and punch in our desired channel to schedule recordings, or we go to the list and start a program we already have recorded.

The GUI now looks like the old fashioned TV Guide that was made when people got up and pushed buttons on the TV.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

We are having a common problem since the 0x548 patch.

Shows just stop in the middle and we're asked if we want to delete the show. In every case, the show recorded fully.

The "solution" has been to start over, ffwd, skip to end. Then rewind all the way to the dead spot. Then select resume.

Real pain in the butt, and as a software developer, very discouraged that DirecTV is shipping software with these issues.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> Folks who use a DVR like we do certainly know what we just tuned. We don't use the DVR as a real time tuner and we don't use the plus minus buttons to change channels. We either go to the guide and punch in our desired channel to schedule recordings, or we go to the list and start a program we already have recorded.


And "we" are .1%...


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

Now we have a deadliest catch that stops right as we start the show. Cannot use our workaround.

Frustrating.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> And "we" are .1%...


So you are saying almost everyone uses the DVR as a tuner for the TV with a remote. Horse hockey. Those folks just get a set top box like the H25. I don't care what sort of crippled useless stuff they put on a set top box. The people who use them deserve the worst. This is a new age. The old round screen black and white TVs are gone. Time to step up.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Something new. I was in the FR mode at speed setting 4 and I went into the program that was in the preceding half hour and then I hit PLAY. The picture froze for about 15 seconds and then started to play after I pressed PLAY about ten times.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerry_K said:


> So you are saying almost everyone uses the DVR as a tuner for the TV with a remote. Horse hockey. Those folks just get a set top box like the H25. I don't care what sort of crippled useless stuff they put on a set top box. The people who use them deserve the worst. This is a new age. The old round screen black and white TVs are gone. Time to step up.


Wow, nice attitude. Yes, the majority of people want the banner. You are in the minority, if you aren't the only one who doesn't.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Jerry_K" said:


> So you are saying almost everyone uses the DVR as a tuner for the TV with a remote. Horse hockey. Those folks just get a set top box like the H25. I don't care what sort of crippled useless stuff they put on a set top box. The people who use them deserve the worst. This is a new age. The old round screen black and white TVs are gone. Time to step up.


The problem with the way your statin this is you think everyone uses the dvr the exact same way, and we all know that's false. Just like I hate the way TiVo operates ca the hrs, yet some people prefer TiVo. I'm fine with that, and you should be too. A 2 second banner is completely acceptable. And that will be back. And for consistentancies sake they should operate the same from an h25 to a hr.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

HR34 with 0x548. As of today, now my HR34 backspaces when I hit PLAY while in the FFWD mode. At least with the one video I tried so far. That's great, but the problem is that it backspaces on the average of about 12 seconds. Way too much. My HR24 and HR 23 backspace about five seconds. For me, that's about right.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Thinking 0x054A may now be the NR.


----------



## aleicgrant (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry to ask if its been stated in the 300+ posts but is the HDGUI for the HR34 in national release now?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

"aleicgrant" said:


> Sorry to ask if its been stated in the 300+ posts but is the HDGUI for the HR34 in national release now?


Yes.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

aleicgrant said:


> Sorry to ask if its been stated in the 300+ posts but is the HDGUI for the HR34 in national release now?





Sixto said:


> Yes.


And it has been for a few weeks now.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I got 0X54a at 4:29 am this morning on my 34.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

usnret said:


> I got 0X54a at 4:29 am this morning on my 34.


 is there any difference in this release?


----------



## dday515 (Oct 24, 2007)

I got it this AM at 4:28 AM. Completely reset my receiver. Customer Support told me I must have hit a wrong button.


----------



## kwint1 (Jan 18, 2012)

usnret said:


> I got 0X54a at 4:29 am this morning on my 34.


+1

fixed the double banner bug... thanks!

that drove me crazy as you could not use quicktune withthat damned thing popping up and hitting wrong button... now just the 2 second feature and fix the black backdrop on the recording bar and I'm alomst pleased. :lol:


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Now if they could just get the timing right. Getting tired of having to back up a recording 5-10 seconds to see the beginning of the recorded program..


----------

